# The Fat Girl Who Came to Dinner



## TallFatSue (Apr 13, 2009)

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Sometimes I feel like I'm living in a comedy soap opera. Let me tell you, sitcoms have nothing on The Sue & Art Show, with special guests like Sue's Mom, and Sue's Fat-Phobic Sister-In-Law. 

Prologue: Easter brings our first major family gatherings of the year. I've always felt very comfortable with Art's relatives, although they're kinda bland, which is fine with me. Plenty to eat, but they like their food kinda bland too. Art's sister's family hosted their Easter dinner on Saturday and made sure I had first choice of the biggest strongest chair. Let me point out that Art's older sister is my GOOD sister-in-law. She was one of my classmates at Ohio State University in the late 1970s, and that's how I met Art. Art's relatives have always been very accommodating of my size, sometimes overly so, but better too much than not enough. Sometimes I've found myself in a big comfy chair filled with quicksand that swallowed my big fat ass, and when I had a little difficulty getting up, several of Art's relatives practically tripped over each other to jump up and help me. Thank you, but I don't need a crane. 

Act I: If my husband's relatives are friendly but bland, my relatives are always an adventure. My brother's family hosted Easter dinner on Sunday. I've mentioned before that his wife is my fat-phobic sister-in-law. She seems convinced that obesity is contagious if I sit too close to her, and afraid I'll break all her furniture. Naturally I make sure to give her big enveloping hugs and sit near her most of the time (kinda like a cat always seems to seek out people who don't like cats, although I've never tried to jump in her lap). 

Act II: Their daughter was there too. My niece goes to Ohio State University, and she had definitely gained the "freshman fifteen" or possibly the "freshman twenty-five," so her mother was aghast. Well, the best was yet to come. One of my niece's new classmates was coming over. My sister-in-law was all a-twitter because her daughter's new friend is from Ottawa Hills which, for those not familiar with Toledo, is the most affluent suburb in our area, and one of the top ten in Ohio. Naturally my overly socially-conscious sister-in-law had dreams of insinuating herself with some rich movers and shakers. After much anticipation, in walks my niece's friend, and she was moving and shaking all right: a very well dressed, very confident SSBBW with a very large belly! It was fun to watch my sister-in-law balance her eagerness for potential social climbing against her horror that her daughter's new friend is a young woman who is almost as fat as I am. To compound her dilemma, my niece apparently invited her new friend over specifically to meet her big fat Aunt Sue, because she knew her mother wouldn't exactly welcome her with open arms. Her new friend seemed very down-to-earth, even if she is swimming in money. A couple hours later they left, and methinx they were driving back to school together. 

Epilogue: My mother never fails to amaze me. When it's just the two of us, she always finds some reason to criticize my weight: "Doesn't it bother you to have that big belly of yours hanging out for all the world to see?" In a group, though, she can turn 180 degrees. After my niece and her friend left, my brother asked his wife what she thought of their daughter's new classmate. My sister-in-law sounded crest-fallen: "Oh, she's soooo fat." That's when my mother chimed in, "Well, if that's all you can think of to say, maybe you'd better look beyond the obvious once in a while." My father, brother and I looked at each other and smiled. We love you, Mom, the Queen of Mixed Messages.


----------



## Tad (Apr 13, 2009)

Good to see that you are considered a good role model! And if I'd been there I don't know if I could have resisted bursting out laughing at your mom's final comment!


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, Sue, a great 'family tale' from Easter!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 14, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Act I: If my husband's relatives are friendly but bland, my relatives are always an adventure. My brother's family hosted Easter dinner on Sunday. I've mentioned before that his wife is my fat-phobic sister-in-law. She seems convinced that obesity is contagious if I sit too close to her, and afraid I'll break all her furniture. *Naturally I make sure to give her big enveloping hugs and sit near her most of the time (kinda like a cat always seems to seek out people who don't like cats, although I've never tried to jump in her lap). *



Sue, this had me in stitches. The whole thing, really -- but this in particular. Thank you for sharing it. What an awesomely amusing way to deal with an unpleasant person.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 15, 2009)

It's so cool she brought her friend to meet you! I'm really glad you've been there for your niece over the years, so she obviously considers you someone important for her friends to meet.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 15, 2009)

Your neice sounds like she has a good head on her shoulders. And she obviously thinks highly of you. Good story.


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 19, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> It's so cool she brought her friend to meet you! I'm really glad you've been there for your niece over the years, so she obviously considers you someone important for her friends to meet.


Yes indeedy, ya coulda knocked me over with a feather when my niece said she brought her friend over to meet me. Ya coulda knocked my Sister-In-Law (who put the S-I-L in "silly") over with a feather too, but for a different reason. 

For the past week I've been CC'd on 1 or 2 e-mails a day between my niece and her new classmate, so it's nice to know that she knows I'm always her for her. I also noticed a couple other e-mail addresses in the CC line too, so I asked my niece who they were. She said they were her friend's mom & dad.

Knock me over with another feather! That is pretty doggone cool, and the irony would be delicious. After all, my sister-in-law is a social climber extraordinaire, or more correctly a wannabe, *but* I seem to be getting most of the attention from my niece's friend's family. This bears watching.


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 20, 2009)

Gee, it's not often I have a 3-hour lunch. Pardon me if I run on a bit, but I just had a surreal experience. Maybe that was her intent! This morning my niece's friend's mother (whom I'll call Mrs. Opulent) e-mailed me and said she'd like to meet me for lunch this week. I was extremely flattered because they are a very well-to-do family, so I replied any day is fine except Tuesday. 

Without further ado, Mrs. Opulent simply arrived at my office at 11:30 and asked for me! She was a very well-dressed fat woman in her mid 40s, with a figure very much like mine, except she was only 5ft6. She drove us both to an absolutely fabulous lunch, and the restaurant staff knew her by name. We made mostly small talk, and she asked about my job and my family. She obviously didn't like my sister-in-law, but apparently I passed her test with flying colors. I fully intended to pick up the check, but it never came! After dessert the server asked if we were finished, helped with our chairs, and we simply left! 

On the drive way back, she seemed to relax. She mentioned that she loves her Acura except her hips become sore if she sits in it for too long. In an unguarded moment, I blurted that my Honda CR-V is a perfect fit for a woman as fat as I am. Her snort implied that I might have just put my size 13 foot in my big fat mouth (atta girl, Sue -- she probably wouldn't be caught dead in an SUV :doh: ). But after a minute of silence she said she liked my honesty, and she might like to try one. And perhaps my husband and I would like to meet her and her husband for dinner sometime. I said perhaps we would love to. 

When I got back to the office, my boss asked me why I was gone so long, so I told him. "You never told me you knew the Opulents." They are well known in the local business world and seem to be weathering the economic storms relatively well, but truth be told, today was the first time I ever met her. Naturally I smiled and lied through my teeth: "Oh, I guess it never came up before." Which of course was technically true.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 20, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Naturally I smiled and lied through my teeth: "Oh, I guess it never came up before." Which of course was technically true.



*HAHAHA! Love it!

And now that I've gone back and read the rest of the Family saga I'm in stitches also. Go Sue! *


----------



## Tad (Apr 20, 2009)

At the risk of reading too much into things, I think Daughter Opulent has been telling her parents about her friend's incredibly cool SSBBW aunt....and that just maybe while the Opulents have lots of people happy to cozy up to them because of their wealth, maybe Mrs. Opulent has never had a fat friend that she feels she can relax with?

I'm looking forward to the further adventures of Sue and the Opulents!

PS. sometimes I guess there are benefits to being that open, life-loving lady that you are! My only caution is to make sure that, when you tell your SIL, have a fire extinguisher handy


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 21, 2009)

edx said:


> PS. sometimes I guess there are benefits to being that open, life-loving lady that you are! My only caution is to make sure that, when you tell your SIL, have a fire extinguisher handy


Too late! According to WTOL news last night, "Toledo was devastated when a massive explosion ripped through Sue's sister-in-law's pride. The blast was heard as far away as Windsor, Ontario."


----------



## Tau (Apr 21, 2009)

This fun  Hopefully more coming soon? *pokes Sue*


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 21, 2009)

edx said:


> At the risk of reading too much into things, I think Daughter Opulent has been telling her parents about her friend's incredibly cool SSBBW aunt....and that just maybe while the Opulents have lots of people happy to cozy up to them because of their wealth, maybe Mrs. Opulent has never had a fat friend that she feels she can relax with?


I don't want to read too much into this either, but it's almost like déjà vu all over again, with some major differences. I've told the tale of my former high school nemesis Jennifer, that skinny little cheerleader bitch who tormented me at a teenager for being a big tall awkward fat girl. Fast forward to our 25th class reunion in 2000, when Jennifer weighed 350lb (poetic justice eh?) and suddenly decided to be my pal. Silly me, I let bygones be bygones. In retrospect, methinx Jennifer hoped some of my fat confidence would rub off onto her, but eventually she caved in to peer pressure from family and friends, had WLS, lost weight and also lost interest in being my pal. Whatever. 

As for Mrs. Opulent, you may be right. She was impressed I knew the meaning of the word "sycophant" (grab your dictionaries, folks!  ). One point in my favor. We're not wealthy ourselves, but Art & I have no debts, we pay all our bills every month and we own our house, cars etc. outright. Come to think of it, maybe that is wealthy by today's standards. Another point in my favor. 

Mrs. Opulent did mention that at social events she is sometimes surrounded by thin young trophy wives who comment about her "massive bulk" behind her back (methinx the backbiting of "The Real Housewives of Orange County" has nothing on "The Real Housewives of Lucas County, Ohio" ). Could Mrs. Opulent want an older, taller and fatter sidekick? Could be, but if she wants me simply to be part of her entourage, I'm not interested.

However I didn't feel the same vibe from her as I did from my erstwhile pal Jennifer. Mrs. Opulent had a pretty good poker face, and her manner seemed calculated to keep me a little off balance, but she relaxed as our lunch went on. I also threw her off balance once or twice, but she seemed to like it. We were definitely testing each other. Anyway I may be hopelessly vain, but I'd like to think her daughter described her friend's fat fabulous Aunt Sue, and I have certain redeeming qualities. So if it's genuine friendship she wants, count me in. 

Anyway I'm probably overthinking everything, so I should probably just sit back and see what happens next. It's just that I'm used to being on top of everything, and this situation is outside my realm of experience.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool story Sue! 

I think its pretty common for people to want to hang out with other people who look like them. I just can't imagine not having any fat friends. 




TallFatSue said:


> I don't want to read too much into this either, but it's almost like déjà vu all over again, with some major differences. I've told the tale of my former high school nemesis Jennifer, that skinny little cheerleader bitch who tormented me at a teenager for being a big tall awkward fat girl. Fast forward to our 25th class reunion in 2000, when Jennifer weighed 350lb (poetic justice eh?) and suddenly decided to be my pal. Silly me, I let bygones be bygones. In retrospect, methinx Jennifer hoped some of my fat confidence would rub off onto her, but eventually she caved in to peer pressure from family and friends, had WLS, lost weight and also lost interest in being my pal. Whatever.
> 
> As for Mrs. Opulent, you may be right. She was impressed I knew the meaning of the word "sycophant" (grab your dictionaries, folks!  ). One point in my favor. We're not wealthy ourselves, but Art & I have no debts, we pay all our bills every month and we own our house, cars etc. outright. Come to think of it, maybe that is wealthy by today's standards. Another point in my favor.
> 
> ...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Apr 21, 2009)

Sue, I love reading your stories.


----------



## docilej (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm wondering what Mr. Opulent looks like, what size he is?


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 22, 2009)

good story, Sue.


----------



## Cors (Apr 22, 2009)

You're such a wonderful storyteller! :wubu:

It is awesome that your lunch went well and hopefully your candour will rub off on Mrs Opulent. Keep us posted!


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 22, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Cool story Sue!
> 
> I think its pretty common for people to want to hang out with other people who look like them. I just can't imagine not having any fat friends.


You may be right. There must be any number of people (both thin and fat) who would love to cozy up to her, so I'm flattered she sought me. In retrospect it almost seemed Mrs. Opulent was interviewing me for the position of being her friend. Don't know whether I feel flattered or insulted, so I'll accentuate the positive. At least I didn't need to submit a résumé! As to references, my niece said their daughter peppered her with questions about Art & me last week. 


docilej said:


> I'm wondering what Mr. Opulent looks like, what size he is?


Not sure when I'll see him because he's out of the country.

At lunch she and I looked at the menu, and several dishes had French names, so I rattled off a few using my best pronunciation (e.g. tournedo is "toor-nuh-doe", not "tor-nay-do" :eat2. She liked that.  I said I learned a thing or two about French cuisine from my grandmother 40 years ago, and I used to travel to France "a hundred pounds ago."  'Twas then she mentioned her husband was in Europe for business, and she'll meet him in France at the end of this week. Wow, April in Paris. Must be nice. Gee, if he travels so much, and their daughter is at university, it must be kinda quiet around the old homestead.


Cors said:


> You're such a wonderful storyteller! :wubu:
> 
> It is awesome that your lunch went well and hopefully your candour will rub off on Mrs Opulent. Keep us posted!


Oh, life is a little toooo interesting sometimes, and people say I have a way with words. As an office manager methinx eloquence and humor are highly effective communicators, and good motivators too. Some say I can tell people to go to hell and they'd look forward to the journey. 

Curiouser and curiouser. 10 minutes ago my secretary brought me a small envelope someone dropped off in our reception area. It contained a plain handwritten card from Mrs. Opulent with her home address, private phone number and private e-mail address, with the note "Talk to you soon. Loved your Shaw quote." My what? My Shaw quote?  Well, I didn't expect a card. I half-expected a spy in a trench coat would instruct me to walk to the park and retrieve a secret document inside the 3rd hollow tree stump north of the statue. What next? Maybe my thumb print, a retinal scan and a sample of my DNA, and I'll be granted clearance. Nah, methinx this card represents her seal of approval, but I don't expect anything more to happen while she's out of the country, if anything more does happen.

PS. Sayyyy.... Maybe this was the Shaw quote? I must have recited it at some point during our lunch Monday.


George Bernard Shaw said:


> People are always blaming their circumstances for what they are. I don't believe in circumstances. The people who get on in this world are the people who get up and look for the circumstances they want, and, if they can't find them, make them.


I don't take this literally, because I've been fortunate to have many advantages which are beyond my control. But so have plenty of other people. Maybe my warped outlook on life helps helps me take advantage of my circumstances better than most.


----------



## GutsGirl (Apr 22, 2009)

*Sue*, I just cannot understand why your sister-in-law would be so prejudiced against you because of your weight, or why she would act like it is a disease. That and the social-climbing ambitions make me think she is probably a very sad and insecure person deep down inside. Perhaps, perhaps not.

It's pitiful that a person would be that shallow, but it happens. I know that my boyfriend was treated horribly by his peers during high school because he was different from them in beliefs, dress, and behavior. Of course he's different, and I love him for it. 

I just find it sad that your SIL cannot love a person who is different from her.


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 23, 2009)

This story reads like fat master piece theater.

ps

post pics of daughters fat friend


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 23, 2009)

GutsGirl said:


> *Sue*, I just cannot understand why your sister-in-law would be so prejudiced against you because of your weight, or why she would act like it is a disease. That and the social-climbing ambitions make me think she is probably a very sad and insecure person deep down inside. Perhaps, perhaps not.
> 
> It's pitiful that a person would be that shallow, but it happens. I know that my boyfriend was treated horribly by his peers during high school because he was different from them in beliefs, dress, and behavior. Of course he's different, and I love him for it.
> 
> I just find it sad that your SIL cannot love a person who is different from her.


Oh my sister-in-law has major issues, and not only her prejudice against fat people. Some of her quirks are merely amusing, but the cumulative effect is that she's an irritating control freak. Their house is immaculate, so visitors almost feel like we're in a museum, and the only thing lacking are velvet ropes. She decrees that our shoes must come off as soon as we step inside the door, which is okay in and of itself, but that's only the beginning. Next she tries to herd everyone toward assigned seating. From then on, it feels like she tries to choreograph our every movements. My husband describes her as Martha Stewart on steroids. Art & I can't quite understand why my brother married her, but they might well wonder the same about us. I try to keep it all in perspective. Heaven knows I have faults of my own, but as long as she's around, maybe nobody will notice mine. 

Of all my sister-in-law's annoying traits, the worst was that whenever I'd sit down to talk to her daughter, my SIL would materialize within minutes, usurp the conversation and begin to speak for her. That is just plain awful. Now I'm really happy to see my niece get out of the house and into the university, and begin to have a life of her own.


----------



## agouderia (Apr 24, 2009)

Love this story ! Like many intriguing real life episodes - it is much better than most stories in the actual story section! Can't wait for the further course of events - would make a brilliant storyboard for a sit-com!


----------



## TallFatSue (May 3, 2009)

docilej said:


> I'm wondering what Mr. Opulent looks like, what size he is?


Looks like we'll soon find out. Last night Mrs. Opulent phoned to ask whether Art & I could drop everything to join both of them for dinner at their home Sunday afternoon. Well, those weren't her exact words, but you betcha we'll drop everything!  My exact words were that I believed we were indeed free, and we look forward to see them. Now I have visions of the Opulents living in a castle surrounded by a moat filled with alligators, and how we might gain access to their drawbridge. Will we need thumb prints, retinal scans and samples of our DNA? Maybe a few hundred pounds of my body fat will be sufficient identification (which of course begs the question: should I wear my formal fat or my casual fat?). In any case, I'm verrrry nervous. 

Art with his limited fashion sense doesn't know whether to wear his tuxedo, or his shorts and favorite engineering T-shirt ("Yes, as a matter of fact, I AM a rocket scientist.") Only joking! I didn't quite know what to wear myself, until Art ingeniously said maybe we should think casual, as in "dinner casual" aboard a cruise ship. And in case they have 48 forks and spoons at the table, we should just start from the outside and work our way in. Art already holds his fork in his left hand ("because that's the side it's on") so he should be fine. 

This afternoon ought to be interesting. Much as I try to be on top of everything, this is truly outside my realm of experience, so I'll need to go with the flow. At least I've seen how much food Mrs. Opulent can put away at lunch, so I might be right at home.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 3, 2009)

I'm so loving your Opulent Fat Opera Sue! Let us know how it goes... :happy:


----------



## TallFatSue (May 3, 2009)

Art & I just got home after spending all afternoon and evening with the Opulents, so here are some quick notes before bedtime. Mystery solved: Mr. Opulent looks kinda like Robert Preston, but without The Music Man band uniform. He's a sweet talker too, and probably an FA. He made sure the Mrs. and I were well fed. :eat2:

Their daughter and my niece were there for a couple hours too. The Opulents were in France last week and had some gifts for them before they drove back to university. My sister-in-law will have a conniption fit when she hears that the Opulents invited Art & me to their home instead of her and my brother. 

Art said that after dinner Mr. Opulent described some of his business ventures in a "no brag, just fact" manner. He also said many men in his world think they can never have a trophy wife who is too young, thin or pretty. He likes to go against the grain by actually being madly in love with his wife, and the fact that she's so fat helps shake things up too.


----------



## KaliCurves (May 4, 2009)

OMG your confusing mother sounds like she could be my mothers twin!:happy:


----------



## TallFatSue (May 4, 2009)

KaliCurves said:


> OMG your confusing mother sounds like she could be my mothers twin!:happy:


Oh I have an interesting family, all right. My mother has nagged about my weight as long as I can remember, with mixed messages like "Clean your plate but lose the weight." But if I weren't so fat, she'd find comething else to criticize, just to be a mom. Now I'm almost 52 and she's almost 77, and she still treats me like a 12-year-old in many ways. "Sue, doesn't it bother you to have that belly of yours hanging out for all the world to see?" My mother & I dearly love each other, but she's just being a mom, and she only wants what's best for me, even if it means annoying the dickens out of me with her criticism. My father on the other hand is very easy-going. As long as I'm happy and healthy and stay out of jail, it's fine with him. He said my mother always needs to fuss about something, so he deliberately leaves his tie crooked or his collar turned up or his hair uncombed, just so she has something to make right, and then all will be well with her corner of the world. Evidently my fat serves a similar purpose, except Mom can't make it disappear. 

However one thing my mother & I agree on is that my brother married a superficial conniving little bitch. It gives me no small pleasure that despite my sister-in-law's best efforts as a social climber, I've somehow overtaken her without trying.  No doubt my S-I-L is happy that the Opulents' daughter is becoming good friends with her daughter, to a point. It also probably annoys the dickens out of my S-I-L that the Opulents like big fat Aunt Sue much more than her. I find that very satisfying. Mustn't let that go to my head ... too much.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 4, 2009)

My niece just sent me an e-mail that Art & I made a good impression on her friend's mom & dad. That's good, and not just because they have more money than I'll ever see. Interesting situation on so many different levels. They regard my sister-in-law as just another kiss-up trying to cozy up to them, and they want to keep my brother at arm's length too. And they've sure been testing Art & me to see what kind of family my niece belongs to. So far so good.

From what my niece has said, I gathered that Mr. Opulent liked fat women before Art & I met him, and now I'm positive. The weather was nice, so I wore a skirt and a sleeveless top to show off my long fat arms and legs, and it's obvious I have a luxurious belly (and luxurious everything else). As any woman will tell you, it's a challenge to dress well but not over the top, and to look good but not outshine our hostess (well, maybe a little  ). When Art & I walked into their foyer, the look on his face let me know that this tall obese middle-aged woman still has some of the old magic. Hey, I like to shake things up too, ya know. A positive attitude works wonders. 

As I suspected, some of Mr. Opulent's business associates have dumped their wives after they turned 40 or 50, and traded them in for younger, thinner, prettier trophy wives. Mrs. Opulent doesn't feel that her husband will dump her, but now she's sometimes the oldest and usually the fattest woman at certain business functions, which makes her feel uncomfortable. Nor does she want to stoop to plastic surgery and/or weight-loss surgery. He's thin himself, but obviously he likes fat women, and they seem like a well-matched couple. He made a verrrry interesting comment that one of many reasons he loves being seen with a very fat wife and an equally fat daughter is it shakes up people's expectations. That helps him perceive what some of his business contacts are really like behind their masks, and sometimes they underestimate him. Wow, feminine fat as a bargaining tool. It really is a very different world. 

Well, I don't want to invest myself too deeply in the Opulents, because I remember my erstwhile "pal" Jennifer, who cozied up to me when she thought she needed me, and dropped me when she didn't. But the Opulents seem above that sort of shenanigans, and they didn't want us to leave. Besides, if they want to invite us to use their swimming pool after the weather warms up, we won't say no to that. Meanwile we've invited them over to our house.


----------



## Tad (May 4, 2009)

This is my favorite thread right now  Glad to hear that things are still going well--and good luck on the swimming invitations! *L*


----------



## TallFatSue (May 4, 2009)

edx said:


> This is my favorite thread right now  Glad to hear that things are still going well--and good luck on the swimming invitations! *L*


Awwww, thanx.

Here's another cool thing. Mr. Opulent said that over the years some of his business contacts have stooped to using their trophy wives or other skinny little bambis to subtly distract him during certain high-pressure negotiations, and they couldn't understand why he would never take the bait! Now that's just plain awesome. It pays to march to the beat of a different drummer. Lucky for him they never caught on and tried to use a fat temptress instead.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 21, 2009)

The saga continues...

I must confess I find my niece's new friend's wealthy family a trifle unsettling. Maybe that's their intent, because they're used to being in control. So am I, but they have far more resources to have things their way. They are from Ottawa Hills which, for those not familiar with Toledo, is the most affluent suburb in our area, and one of the top ten in Ohio. However my niece said my husband & I made a very good impression. I suppose there are far worse things than to be associated one of the more prominent families in our area. 

Anyway, after not hearing from her for a few weeks, Monday morning I checked my e-mail and there was a short note from my niece's friend's mother (whom I'll call Mrs. Opulent and who is almost as fat as I am) asking if I'd be available for lunch again this week. I replied I'd love to, but this week I'm here on a business trip in Reno, Nevada, and my husband Art will join me for a long weekend. Tuesday I received another short note from her that she hopes "something could be arranged." 

Now I'm checking my e-mail in the wee hours of Thursday morning (I've been staying up far too late, but hey, I'm in Reno), and here's a note from Mrs. Opulent saying they have booked a suite at a casino resort at Lake Tahoe, and they hope to see us sometime. Far be it from us to say no ... in a good way. I don't know how they could possibly book a suite at Lake Tahoe at the last minute for one of the most popular weekends of the year. Oh, right. Money talks, or in their case, money sings. 

My niece's friend and her mother are almost as fat as I am, so part of me wonders if maybe Mrs. Opulent just likes to be around someone even bigger and fatter than she is. I was struck by her comments that she feels lonely now that their daughter is enrolled in university. She also feels uncomfortable at social functions as several of Mr. Opulent's business associates have traded in their first wives for young thin trophy wives (she doesn't feel personally threatened because Mr. Opulent seems to be an FA). Maybe Mrs. Opulent feels that Art & I are successful in our own ways, we feel no need to cozy up to them for their money, and their daughter likes us, so she has found another couple they can truly relax with. 

PS. In any case, one major benefit for me is that our new friendship annoys the hell out of my fat-phobic, social-climbing sister-in-law. But that's a whole 'nother story.


----------



## Teresa (May 21, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> The saga continues...
> 
> .....My niece's friend and her mother are almost as fat as I am, so part of me wonders if maybe Mrs. Opulent just likes to be around someone even bigger and fatter than she is.



I have a feeling she likes being around you because you're funny, full of life and very confident. Traits that draw MANY people to you.

Teresa


----------



## PamelaLois (May 21, 2009)

Teresa said:


> I have a feeling she likes being around you because you're funny, full of life and very confident. Traits that draw MANY people to you.
> 
> Teresa


 
I have to agree with Teresa on this one. I am one who likes to take things at face value and not try to read ulteriour motives into people's actions. Maybe this gets me burned more often that others might, but I would rather give people the benefit of the doubt than worry that everyone is out for something. I get the feeling that Mr. and Mrs. Opulent just like you and Art, how could they not?


----------



## agouderia (May 22, 2009)

.... can't wait to hear more about Memorial Day weekend at Lake Tahoe with the Opulents! I actually have a hunch that Sue's niece and Daughter Opulent teamed up to find a great friend for Mrs. Opulent ... which I think is really sweet


----------



## TallFatSue (May 22, 2009)

Teresa said:


> I have a feeling she likes being around you because you're funny, full of life and very confident. Traits that draw MANY people to you.


Especially when I'm full of chocolate. :eat2:


PamelaLois said:


> I have to agree with Teresa on this one. I am one who likes to take things at face value and not try to read ulteriour motives into people's actions. Maybe this gets me burned more often that others might, but I would rather give people the benefit of the doubt than worry that everyone is out for something. I get the feeling that Mr. and Mrs. Opulent just like you and Art, how could they not?





agouderia said:


> .... can't wait to hear more about Memorial Day weekend at Lake Tahoe with the Opulents! I actually have a hunch that Sue's niece and Daughter Opulent teamed up to find a great friend for Mrs. Opulent ... which I think is really sweet


Methinx you may be right about my niece and the Opulent's daughter teaming up. Those little connivers! Bless their hearts. 

Well, I've just wrapped up my final session of my business trip. Rather than rush to the airport to fly home, I'm waiting for my husband to fly here instead. Art should be landing in Reno within the hour. As he's said to me on more than a few occasions, "I'd follow you to the end of the Earth, because you can run rings around Saturn." :smitten:

This ought to be an interesting weekend, all right. When I came back to my hotel room, I found a card from the Opulents "requesting the pleasure of our company at dinner tonight." They made reservations for the four of us here! Wow, look at the menu!

The Nugget, Sparks, Nevada: Restaurante Orozko
http://janugget.com/restaurants/orozko/

Can you use the word "euphoria" in a sentence? Who is eating dinner here tonight? "You four 'o ya!" :eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (May 22, 2009)

Very nice hotel. I left my keys in the hotel room once at a convention. They were nice enough to mail them back to me. I hope you have a really great time. I think I won $100 on a crap table there too before my room was ready. Ah the joys of youth and spring.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 22, 2009)

WOW, just looked at the menu and all I can say is

*WANT:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:*
Lamb, pork loin, steak, I can't even imagine how I would pick only one to eat!


----------



## TallFatSue (May 23, 2009)

This morning I woke up and thought it might have been only a dream. But then my extra dessert-to-go in a box told me it really happened.


TallFatSue said:


> Wow, look at the menu!
> 
> The Nugget, Sparks, Nevada: Restaurante Orozko
> http://janugget.com/restaurants/orozko/





snuggletiger said:


> Very nice hotel. I left my keys in the hotel room once at a convention. They were nice enough to mail them back to me. I hope you have a really great time. I think I won $100 on a crap table there too before my room was ready. Ah the joys of youth and spring.


Oh, I was a big winner at the tables last night -- the restaurant tables, that is.  The Opulents said that they were imposing on our weekend getaway by inviting themselves, so they insisted on paying. Art tried to pick up the check, but it soon became clear that they are used to having their own way. After appetizers, soups, main courses, drinks and desserts, the dinner for the four of us totaled almost *$600!* Must be nice to have that sort of pocket change. Ah the rewards of age and good living.


PamelaLois said:


> WOW, just looked at the menu and all I can say is
> 
> *WANT:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:*
> Lamb, pork loin, steak, I can't even imagine how I would pick only one to eat!


Need I say that dinner was one of my most fantastic dining experiences ever? More than a few heads turned as we walked into the restaurant: our thin elegantly-dressed husbands with their stunning (if I do say so myself) supersize wives on their arms. We certainly commanded attention. Mrs. Opulent wore a silk dress and a fabulous pearl necklace that looked tailor-made to accent her round face. She's about 5ft7 compared to my 6ft height, but proportionally our figures are about the same. I wore a stretchy red dress that hugged my curves: red in case I clumsily dropped a tomato or two down my abundant front, and stretchy because I reckoned my sumptuous figure might expand a bit during dinner. ('Twas a dress which would have scandalized my dear mother: "Do you really think you should wear such a close-fitting dress with that belly of yours hanging out for all the world to see?" Yes I do!  ) It also showed off my long fat bare arms and legs because methought all those calories might generate considerable heat. I couldn't hear what the other diners were saying to each other, but to judge from their stares it had something to do with our bellies, which were ready to do battle with the dinner menu. After we were seated and ordered wine, Mr. Opulent behaved like Mr. Roarke from "Fantasy Island", lifting his glass and saying, "Ladies, enjoy!"

Our dining extravaganza lasted about 3 hours, and we had plenty to talk about. No surprise: they did not like my snooty sister-in-law, so they looked askance at my niece's family, until my niece and their daughter schemed to draw big fat Aunt Sue into the picture. Major surprise: they had had Art & me privately investigated! They explained they can never be too careful with all the opportunistic kiss-ups they encounter. Evidently we passed muster, and more importantly, the Opulents are pursuing our friendship -- much to our delight of course. They are happy to find another couple they can relax with, and who isn't trying to get something out of them.

Dinner was fabulous. My appetizer was Morsels of Roasted Prime Rib (on grilled polenta with red wine sauce), followed by the Brick Oven Roasted Tomato Soup (with a lobster-asparagus-oyster mushroom ragout). My main course was Basque Garlic Chicken (with red and green peppers, tomatoes, smoked ham, garlic and white wine). As dinner progressed and I become progressively inebriated by the massive calorie infusion, a tomato cube or two did get away from me, so my red dress was a wise choice.

Then Mr. Opulent deftly rescued us from disaster. When the dessert cart was wheeled in front of us, I was too stuffed and bloated for dessert! Oh no! He wisely suggested we adjourn to the lounge for after-dinner drinks "to aid with the digestion". So we overstuffed ladies waddled into the lounge and half-sat-half-lay back in our chairs to give our bellies enough space to do their digestive work. After about an hour we were ready for dessert. Whew, catastrophe averted! 

Another potential faux pas: In the lounge I had one of my more impressive attacks of after-dinner hiccups. Art explained that I get the hiccups all the time, especially after a fabulous dinner, so for the next 10 minutes or so, Mr. Opulent seemed rather, er, intrigued by the sight of this belly of mine jerking and bouncing every 5 seconds. At least until Mrs. Opulent punched him in the arm. Not exactly what I call traditional feminine charms, but I'm not exactly traditional myself, although I am 300% feminine for my height.

During dessert Art & I mentioned our 27th anniversary will be in another week, so my business trip to Reno, Nevada just before Memorial Day weekend gave us a great pretext for an early celebration. Whereupon the Opulents mentioned that the suite in their hotel at Lake Tahoe had an extra bedroom, and they would be honored if we celebrated with them. Far be it from us to refuse! So Art is now walking around downtown Reno exploring with his camera (I've already been out on the town), and later this morning we'll check out of our hotel (I've been at the Silver Legacy all week). We'll stop for lunch in Carson City and look around town for a while, and this evening we'll join the Opulents at their Lake Tahoe hotel.

All I can say is: If I must endure another 5-course dinner Battle of the Bellies like last night, well, I shall try my best. There was also some talk of a day of shopping, plus a Sunday Brunch Cruise on Lake Tahoe tomorrow. :eat2:

Well, I'd better go dry my hair and get dressed so we can pack up.


----------



## vardon_grip (May 23, 2009)

Excellent!

Please post pics! (of the FOOD!)


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 23, 2009)

Sue, I'm a little surprised that they had you investigated, and that you seem fine with that. I would have considered it a shocking violation of my privacy, and would have wondered what they felt that they could have possibly uncovered by investigating me. And as inane, ridiculously petty, and complicated as my own family can be (they'd surely say the same of me) ... they are my family. I wouldn't respond well to outsiders pointing their flaws out to me. I think that you and Art would be excellent friends to anyone. But how sure are you that the Opulents are a good match for you?


----------



## TallFatSue (May 23, 2009)

It's a whole 'nother world. Let's just say I've done some snooping of my own. After all, I wanted some idea of WHERE their wealth came from, so as not to become enmeshed with them if they had any ill-gotten gains or filthy lucre (à la Bernard Madoff), or if they ran sweatshops in some Third-World country. When my boss said to me, "You never told me you knew the Opulents" (and I flippantly replied, "Oh, I guess it never came up before."), I reckoned it might be pretty easy for me to gather information on my own about members of families who have been in the social and business pages of the local paper from time to time. Talk about invasion of privacy! However, everything about them seems legit. If their families had any scandals or worse, some nosy reporter probably would have dug up something.

I wanted some idea of what we're getting ourselves into, and so did they. So far, so good. I'm fine with that, and actually a little flattered. Methinx they do their homework as a way of life, both personally and professionally.

My next concern is whether they're planning to keep me on retainer as their court jester and food taster.  :eat2:


----------



## Teresa (May 23, 2009)

I soooooooo enjoyed you describing your evening with the Opulents. I would *love* to have your confidence Sue. It's mind boggling to me to imagine letting it all hang out and not worry if someone is going to see a wiggle, a jiggle or maybe a roll or two. I was grinning the whole time I was reading your post. Thanks!

Teresa


----------



## PamelaLois (May 23, 2009)

I am glad you had a good time with the Opulents. I probably wouldn't have an issue with them having me investigated either. I don't think they would have gone to that kind of effort if they weren't serious about cultivating a friendship. I understand that people with money have people take advantage of them, and that they want to be sure that potential friends are who they say they are and aren't some sort of criminals trying to weasel something out of them. I think it also shows you how much they think of you that they actually TOLD you they did it. As if they knew you wouldn't freak out on them. I think that says a lot about how they perceive you and Art. It's a compliment in my opinion. I hope the rest of the weekend is as fun!


----------



## mossystate (May 24, 2009)

I think I saw this movie on Lifetime. Harry Hamlin ended up being the rakish handyman/lover of the Lady of the Manor. He killed off all of her friends, as he wanted her to himself. Watch your back, Sue!!


----------



## agouderia (May 24, 2009)

.... oouuuuh - the crime (private investigator) and culinary elements just add the perfect touch to this saga!


----------



## TallFatSue (May 24, 2009)

Teresa said:


> I soooooooo enjoyed you describing your evening with the Opulents. I would *love* to have your confidence Sue. It's mind boggling to me to imagine letting it all hang out and not worry if someone is going to see a wiggle, a jiggle or maybe a roll or two. I was grinning the whole time I was reading your post. Thanks!
> 
> Teresa


Awwwww, thanx. Some call me confident, and some call me hopelessly vain and annoyingly cheerful. Methinx I'll err on the side of being cheerful. Besides, methinx the best form of fat activism is to set a positive example. Even if some people are scandalized to see a fat woman enjoying herself, maybe they'll remember her confidence and her smile as much as her size. 



mossystate said:


> I think I saw this movie on Lifetime. Harry Hamlin ended up being the rakish handyman/lover of the Lady of the Manor. He killed off all of her friends, as he wanted her to himself. Watch your back, Sue!!


Oh, my husband has been watching my back just fine, among other things. 
Sue: "Does this red dress make my butt look big?" 
Art: "No, your big fat ass makes your butt look big." :smitten:

Mr. Shutterbug also snapped a photo of my front after dinner Friday evening. I was so stuffed he thought he might need to wheel me up to our hotel room on a luggage cart, but I managed to move mostly under my own power. Then Art leaned me against a wall in our room, and took a snapshot of me with my bloated belly straining my red dress for posterity.

The only person I worry might kill me is my dear mother. Firstly, if I don't talk to her on the phone once a day, she assumes I'm dead. Secondly, I'll miss our annual Memorial Day weekend family gathering later today. That would be a cardinal sin if my mother hadn't granted me special dispensation, at the cost of constantly needling me about it. Of course her complaining about my being at Lake Tahoe is her thinly-disguised way of bragging about it. Even so, anyone who listens to our phone calls might think I was 12 years old instead of teetering on the edge of 52. 

Mom: "So while you're gallivanting around Lake Tahoe with your new friends, I have to do all the work around here myself. Your father and brother aren't much help, and as for that prissy wife of your brother's..." 
Sue: "But you always said I only get in your way."
Mom: "That's because you make the cake fall just by walking into the kitchen."
Sue: "Thanks for reminding me, Mom." 
Mom: "When are you going to do something about your weight?"
Sue: "I sure did something about it Friday night. Last night too." :eat2:
Mom: "I bet you did. I just wish you were here, that's all. You know I love you and only want what's best for you."
Sue: "I know, Mom. I love you too. I'll be home in a few days."
Mom: "Are you and Art and enjoying yourselves? Are you in your friends' suite at Lake Tahoe now? How is it?"
Sue: "It's wonderful, just wonderful. They have a nice big hot tub too."
Mom: "Can you fit in it?"
Sue: "Mom! How fat do you think I am?"
Mom: "Fat enough. Well, have fun. Everyone here will be green with envy you can't be here because you're in Lake Tahoe."
Sue: "We're AT Lake Tahoe, not IN it."
Mom: "Okay, I'll remember. Love you."
Sue: "I love you too, Mom. Bye."

Ah, that special mother-daughter relationship.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 24, 2009)

agouderia said:


> .... oouuuuh - the crime (private investigator) and culinary elements just add the perfect touch to this saga!



I know ... it's far better than any Lifetime Television Special. Pfffft on you, Mossy the Gimpy Thing. 

I want to see pics of the food & desserts, otherwise it didn't happen, Sue


----------



## TallFatSue (May 24, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I know ... it's far better than any Lifetime Television Special. Pfffft on you, Mossy the Gimpy Thing.
> 
> I want to see pics of the food & desserts, otherwise it didn't happen, Sue


I'll try to remember next time. The problem is that my husband is in charge of photography department, and the last time his camera got in between me and a certain chocolate dessert, I almost ate his arm. :eat2:

Besides, Mr. Shutterbug seems to think the food I eat is far less interesting than the feminine fat it generates. Men! :smitten:


----------



## Teresa (May 24, 2009)

You got a great new avatar from your nights of decadent eating.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 24, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I want to see pics of the food & desserts, otherwise it didn't happen, Sue


By popular demand... 

We have just enjoyed a scrumptuous Sunday brunch, and dessert was so good I simply had to have two! I also commanded Art to hand over his precious camera, despite the look of panic in his eyes. My first dessert was a slice of crème brûlée pie, and the yummy little bird at the right is a ball of mint mousse with a sugar glaze tail and a chocolate ribbon head. For my second dessert I had a bigger mint mousse ball with raspberries and a fruit sauce with a sugar wafer. :eat2: :eat2:

Now our gentlemen are taking us shopping, so we ladies can work off the calories.  

View attachment Lake-Tahoe-Desserts.jpg


----------



## Jes (May 24, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> This morning I woke up and thought it might have been only a dream. But then my extra dessert-to-go in a box told me it really happened.
> 
> 
> .





That dinner sounds like a fantasy.

Mmmmmmm!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 25, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> By popular demand...
> 
> We have just enjoyed a scrumptuous Sunday brunch, and dessert was so good I simply had to have two! I also commanded Art to hand over his precious camera, despite the look of panic in his eyes. My first dessert was a slice of crème brûlée pie, and the yummy little bird at the right is a ball of mint mousse with a sugar glaze tail and a chocolate ribbon head. For my second dessert I had a bigger mint mousse ball with raspberries and a fruit sauce with a sugar wafer. :eat2: :eat2:
> 
> Now our gentlemen are taking us shopping, so we ladies can work off the calories.




That dessert looks too pretty to eat. 

Now we know how the uber class lives ... they eat art on a plate (not Art ... art ).


----------



## LisaInNC (May 25, 2009)

BEST THREAD EVER!! I couldnt stop reading.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 25, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> That dessert looks too pretty to eat.
> 
> Now we know how the uber class lives ... they eat art on a plate (not Art ... art ).


Just another perfectly ordinary day at Lake Tahoe, Nevada... 

"Art on a plate!" I love it! I'll remember that next time he refers to me as a gourmet dish. Yes those desserts were gorgeous, but somehow I forced both of them down. :eat2:

I'm looking out the window over the lake, still trying to make sense of this entire weekend, so pardon me if I wax philosophically. How on Earth have Art & I gotten ourselves into this situation? So many other people complain their lives are boring -- or far worse -- and there but for the grace of God go we. Yes, this is definitely the Über-Klasse, and we're so very privileged to experience it for a few days. Luckily Art & I are in good financial shape, we make decent livings and have no debts, knock on wood (Ow! My head!). BUT (and I have a very big butt) there is absolutely positively no way we could keep up with the Opulents. Luckily they told us not to worry about it, the pleasure is theirs. No, honestly, the pleasure is all ours! We have paid our way more than a few times this weekend, when it wouldn't break our bank, and they appreciated it. Maybe they like having me around as their court jester and food taster? Or maybe they view us as refreshingly non-demanding and non-threatening friends. Or maybe Mr. Opulent simply likes going gaga over TWO fat women. Art sure enjoys the view! That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

Truth be told, my warped imagination half-expects the Opulents to make comments like Montgomery Burns: "Look, Smithers, a blue-collar casino! Let's go slumming!" or "Why are so many slack-jawed yokels in our way? Smithers, release the hounds!" But no, they seem surprisingly down-to-earth, except of course they are loaded. "Money isn't everything," say they. Of course not, say we, as long as you've got it.

Last night we ladies luxuriated our fabulously fat feminine figures in the hot tub in their suite, and I mentioned that my body has a phenomenal capacity for fat production and storage. I'd need to constantly starve myself and fight my body in order to be thin, which would make me just plain miserable. Methinx the Good Lord might have given me the wisdom to change what I can, and accept what I can't. So I lead a life of informed obesity management. In return I enjoy its many fringe benefits, within reason. There's much to be said for a blissful buzz from a good hearty meal. There's also much to be said for a husband who gives me an ecstatic full-body massage. Yes, obesity has certain health risks, but a very positive outlook probably has even more health benefits, so methinx I come out ahead.

Mrs. Opulent said she has never liked being her size because of societal pressures, and now it's worse than ever around all those young thin trophy wives. It's something of an ordeal during business retreats with the other wives, for instance going shopping (rarely to plus-size stores) or dining out (they are on starvation diets), and she hates to go swimming with them. Sounds like the knives are always out at those business functions! It truly is a whole 'nother world. I told her about some of my encounters with skinny little bitchy bathing beauties and we had a good laugh. Her daughter is much more comfortable about her weight than she is, and she's glad her daughter and my niece arranged for us to meet. She hopes that we will be good friends, and maybe she can gain some of my positive attitude. Cool! 

Meanwhile as the menfolk drooled over our asynchronous swimming in the hot tub, they had a nice little chat too. Art said Mr. Opulent talked about some of his business ventures and how he is always on the alert for business opportunities. It's important to think outside the box and look beyond the obvious. Art told him he sounded much like his own boss, whereas Art is one of those creative engineers who makes those ventures technically possible. Sounds like they had a meeting of the minds in their own spheres of influence. 

In other news: My mother has no concept of time zones. All she knows is "Mom Time", which back at home is 3 hours later than here. Bleary and early this morning I called her on the phone, and she conceded that our annual Memorial Day weekend family gathering yesterday wasn't the unmitigated disaster she had predicted without Art & me. Not that she concedes I'm much help when I am there. She said my absence was probably the reason there was so much leftover food. Mom, I don't each THAT much, everybody always brings enough to feed an army! So I simply had to tell Mom that since I missed Aunt Blurtie's rice casserole and Cousin Nosy's marshmallow surprise, I'll try to console myself and find something passably edible around here. "Very funny, Sue." Yes indeedy, that special mother-daughter relationship. 

Methinx men have it easier, as usual. Dad: "Everything okay?" Art: "Yup. You?" Dad: "Yup." 

I was fully prepared to tell my mother than not only did I fit into the hot tub, but both of us voluptuous ladies fit just fine. Nor did we cause any tsunami which washed half the furniture out onto the street. However I reckoned my mother simply wouldn't get it, so I decided not to dredge up the subject. 

Well, one more day here in paradise, and then tomorrow Art & I fly back to reality. Sigh.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 25, 2009)

Sue,

I just had to let you know how much I'm enjoying this thread. It's a wonderful testament to being fat, healthy, and happy. Plus, it's good for a few laughs along the way. I'm always watching for new posts here. I also hope some of your positive attitude rubs off on Mrs. Opulent; I'm sure you are doing loads of good for her.


----------



## maxmm (May 25, 2009)

An intriguing drama indeed! I think the sister-in-law's angst is the cherry-on-top, but first a word on her type:

I am a calm person and am well in control of my emotions, but I am no stranger to anger and desires for revenge. Over the years I've met plenty of people (bosses, co-workers, classmates, family, and others) that have upset so many other innocent people, truly degraded some of them, that I cannot help but think what it would be like to give them what they deserve (in my ignorance I can't be sure, but it sounds like the sister-in-law of the drama may fit the bill).

However, I have found, time and time again, that the people that most enrage me, the ones that I most want to inflict some sort of revenge upon, turn out to need it the least, because they are already unhappy! 

I so frequently want to dish out what they deserve, but when I run such scenarios in my head, it does not get me very far, because their lives are already frustrating enough. I write this because this realization has brought me much solace in the past and may do the same for others (though I realize similar points have been posted many a time at dims). I have spent too much time angry at others who lead, by my measure, unsuccessful lives.

So let us take comfort in the fact that the Cruella de Vil of this saga is most likely leading the least satisfying, most unhappy life of all the characters (the same could probably be said of many of the trophy wives discussed).

I love the story and the attitude, Sue. Kudos all around.


----------



## MisterGuy (May 25, 2009)

I don't get it. Is everyone itt already in on the fact that this is clearly a made-up story? Is there a disclaimer somewhere I didn't see? A good read, regardless...


----------



## mossystate (May 25, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> That dessert looks too pretty to eat.
> 
> Now we know how the uber class lives ... they eat art on a plate (not Art ... art ).



You just keep your face pressed against that glass. You have money, just not MONEY. Peasant.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 25, 2009)

mossystate said:


> You just keep your face pressed against that glass. You have money, just not MONEY. Peasant.



Sigh.

Not only do I not have MONEY, I have no money either. But what I lack in class, I more than make up for with very poor taste. So bite me, Mossything.


----------



## mossystate (May 25, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> So bite me, Mossything.



Mmmmmmm. Low-class peasants taste like chicken. Well, like a southern grown chicken that has been injected with a salt solution, and are kind of yellow.:huh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 25, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Mmmmmmm. Low-class peasants taste like chicken. Well, like a southern grown chicken that has been injected with a salt solution, and are kind of yellow.:huh:



Need I remind you that this is the Sue & Opulents Show, NOT the Mossy/Traci Trainwreck Special of the Week?


----------



## mossystate (May 25, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Need I remind you that this is the Sue & Opulents Show, NOT the Mossy/Traci Trainwreck Special of the Week?



* scoffs and strangles you with my ascot *




Sorry, Sue. Traci just brings out the worst in me! Carry on!


----------



## agouderia (May 25, 2009)

.... ha - I knew I was right about Sue's niece and Daughter Opulent setting this all up! 

Just loved the Über-Klasse - that was one Nietzsche hadn't thought of ....


----------



## PamelaLois (May 25, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> I don't get it. Is everyone itt already in on the fact that this is clearly a made-up story? Is there a disclaimer somewhere I didn't see? A good read, regardless...


 
grrrrrrr, what small vermin invaded your nether regions and expired?

what crawled up your butt and died?


----------



## TallFatSue (May 25, 2009)

For those who have been wondering why the heck I've been posting such a detailed play-by-play, one reason is that my niece made me promise to give her a running account of our splendiferous weekend with her friends' parents. No doubt she harbored a not-unreasonable fear that her big fat Aunt Sue and her Uncle Art might cause some heinous snafulery and ruin everything. Then I brazenly assumed that, as long as I was sending her regular news bulletins, I might as well also post them here in my inimitable style. This situation was like walking a tightrope in uncharted waters for us (how's that for mixed metaphors?), so I hoped somebody might throw us a safety net in case we began to crash and burn (woohoo, mix those metaphors!). I've been known to put one or both feet in my mouth which, given the size of my feet, can be an impressive accomplishment. :doh:

Oky doky, Dear Niece of Mine and interested others, it's epilogue time. Art & I will remember this weekend for the rest of our lives. My niece said that her friend's parents like us, and they were enjoying our weekend together, but she also let slip that they were still testing us too. I wasn't altogether surprised that we were still being weighed and measured and analyzed and poked and probed amidst their hospitality. Once or twice Art & I hinted that maybe we were imposing on them and maybe we should go, but they almost insisted we stay. 

All good things must come to an end. We went out for an early dinner tonight, and our host asked his wife, "What would you like to order, MRS. OPULENT?" Then he looked straight at us to see our reactions, but I kinda sorta saw it coming so I grinned. Now that the cat is out of the bag, I might as well confess that a third reason for this semi-public diary was to see whether they'd find it, and to confirm just how much they were testing us. To judge from an odd remark here and there, I already knew 2 days ago that they had found Tall Fat Sue's ramblings. Now they know that I knew they knew I knew. Or something like that. Can't say we outsmarted them, but we did give as good as we got. 

To paraphrase him: "We've been reading your posts, Sue. Very entertaining. It's nice to know what you really think, but you made it too easy. Rest assured that we like both of you too, and we'd do it all over again. Especially because you didn't use our real names. That would have ruined everything. But the nom de plume 'Opulent' has a nice ring to it, and now we feel we can trust you, so Sue and Art are hereby granted welcome at 'le Château Opulent'." Cool, he's almost as pompous as I am! Then he added with a big grin, "Be sure to give us advance notice, though, or we'll release the hounds." blush He continued. "We found the biting comments in some of the other posts rather interesting too. We're glad you're not like that." After I post this, I'll take a look to see what he's talking about. For now, suffice it to say we had another great dinner, but I'm definitely feeling the effects of too much rich food. It's hard to believe, but my eyes can be bigger than my stomach. 

Well, our weekend adventure seems to be taking up too much space and annoying some of you, so now I'll wind it down. Besides, Art & I have an early flight to catch en route back from Reno to Toledo, via a connection in Las Vegas and then a drive home from Detroit. Tomorrow will be a loooong day, so we'd better start packing. And then it's back to the workaday world. 

Au revoir...


----------



## TallFatSue (May 25, 2009)

Yikes! I had hoped possibly to persuade "Mrs. Opulent" to join or at least lurk in this forum to help improve her self-image. Now that I've read some of those other negative posts today, I'm not so sure. Well, they've probably seen worse. Oh well, the best laid plans of mice and fat women do oft go awry. 

But now I have a nice new friend my size to go shopping for clothes with! And go restaurant hopping! Life is good.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 25, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> To paraphrase him: "We've been reading your posts, Sue. Very entertaining. It's nice to know what you really think, but you made it too easy. Rest assured that we like both of you too, and we'd do it all over again. Especially because you didn't use our real names. That would have ruined everything. But the nom de plume 'Opulent' has a nice ring to it, and now we feel we can trust you, so Sue and Art are hereby granted welcome at 'le Château Opulent'." Cool, he's almost as pompous as I am! Then he added with a big grin, "Be sure to give us advance notice, though, or we'll release the hounds." blush He continued. "We found the biting comments in some of the other posts rather interesting too. We're glad you're not like that." After I post this, I'll take a look to see what he's talking about. For now, suffice it to say we had another great dinner, but I'm definitely feeling the effects of too much rich food. It's hard to believe, but my eyes can be bigger than my stomach.



I'll spare your Opulents the time and expense of investigating me. They'll find a net worth of $91, plus whatever change I can grub out of our seat cushions, and a collection of speeding tickets to my name. And although I'd love to gobble the desserts you've shared with us, my idea of fine dining consists of hot dogs charred to a crisp on the grill, deli potato salad, and those "home made" cookies that you buy in doughy blocks, break off, and shove into the oven (though I will admit that most of them are consumed before they ever make their way into the oven). And the best entertainment I've ever had is turning on the backyard sprinklers and running through them with my toddler. What's really sad? I'm being 100% truthful    

Yeah. I'm strictly Wal-Mart quality, bay-bee. But I do love reading about your encounters with how the other .00002% live.


----------



## Observer (May 25, 2009)

Is it all made up? I can't say. 

However, I am one who has been to Tahoe, Kings Beach, Squaw Valley and the other places around the lake many times over a period of fifty years (not to mention the old Ponderosa set from Bonanza where Hop Sing hung out when it was still operational). 

I can say that nothing related as having happened on this trip is impossible for the area. And yes, people at a certain class level these days are unfrtuinately obligated to check out those with whom they choose to become close. The muckrakers and paparazzi are everywhere and can potentially distort anything. That's why I carefully guard my Internet privacy.

If it is ever proven and admitted that this tale is a put on, so be it. But that's not in evidence as yet. I personally would like to believe that two fine SSBBW ladies and their men found a camraderie that they shared not only with each other but us.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 25, 2009)

Observer said:


> Is it all made up? I can't say.
> 
> However, I am one who has been to Tahoe, Kings Beach, Squaw Valley and the other places around the lake many times over a period of fifty years (not to mention the old Ponderosa set from Bonanza where Hop Sing hung out when it was still operational).
> 
> ...



I don't care if it's fact or cleverly written & executed fiction. It's entertaining, and that's enough for me. Sue, you missed your calling when you accepted that job as an office manager. Your creative writing skills and your ability to weave an engrossing tale with hefty doses of humor (pun very much intended) are truly top-notch.


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2009)

Observer said:


> The muckrakers and paparazzi are everywhere .



not to mention the muckety-mucks and the bambis. I hear ya, Observer.


----------



## mossystate (May 25, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Yikes! I had hoped possibly to persuade "Mrs. Opulent" to join or at least lurk in this forum to help improve her self-image. Now that I've read some of those other negative posts today, I'm not so sure. Well, they've probably seen worse.



Ouch! I mean...we are kind of a scruffy bunch, but, we have our moments. But, if inviting them would mean that we would have to put to rest all our hawt fantasies and nekkid pictures and our cans of Spam and take the sheets/curtains to the cleaners...yeah...probably best they not soil themselves on our sticky floors.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 25, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Ouch! I mean...we are kind of a scruffy bunch, but, we have our moments. But, if inviting them would mean that we would have to put to rest all our hawt fantasies and nekkid pictures and our cans of Spam and take the sheets/curtains to the cleaners...yeah...probably best they not soil themselves on our sticky floors.



You have sheets and curtains? I hang the sheets and sleep on old clothes. 

Eff off with your fancy falutin' airs, Mossything.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 25, 2009)

Heck, I'm still reading to find out if you'll drop hints as to where Mrs. Opulent shops for clothes, especially if she ever comes up this way [Detroit] for stuff. I need some new places!


----------



## mossystate (May 25, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> You have sheets and curtains? I hang the sheets and sleep on old clothes.
> 
> Eff off with your fancy falutin' airs, Mossything.



Last time I cammed with your husband, I noticed that you were in the background, drooling on a sock.

MossyTheFaluterrrrerer


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Heck, I'm still reading to find out if you'll drop hints as to where Mrs. Opulent shops for clothes, especially if she ever comes up this way [Detroit] for stuff. I need some new places!




All rich people shop only at Harrods. Like Whitney and Bobby Brown. It's very classy. 

Maybe there is a Harrods in Detroit.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 25, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Last time I cammed with your husband, I noticed that you were in the background, drooling on a sock.
> 
> MossyTheFaluterrrrerer



God, Mossy ... you low-class skank. Telling everyone about our internet threesomes. Like, they want to know what I'm doing in the corner while you're e-jackin' it with my husband. He only likes you for your gigantic canned ham, you know. 

If the Opulents haven't already been skeeved out of here, you've sent 'em over the top. Way to go. Skank.

P.S. You didn't comment on the lovely helmet I was wearing while I was gnawing on that dirty sock.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 25, 2009)

Jes said:


> All rich people shop only at Harrods. Like Whitney and Bobby Brown. It's very classy.
> 
> Maybe there is a Harrods in Detroit.



LOL Yes.... Harrods of Cass Avenue. They're a full service department store, even offering gold caps for your teeth AND your car!


----------



## Emma (May 26, 2009)

I feel sorry that they had to investigate you, makes me wonder what sort of people they have encountered before. Bah, the human race ay. 

Either way, prehaps you could introduce Mrs O. to the supersize board. It's very supportive there.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 26, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> I feel sorry that they had to investigate you, makes me wonder what sort of people they have encountered before. Bah, the human race ay.
> 
> Either way, prehaps you could introduce Mrs O. to the supersize board. It's very supportive there.


Just checking my e-mail etc. before we board our plane in Reno. Loooong day, but at least my sizeable butt, belly and boobs will travel in spacious comfort. Glorious legroom too. We've been upgraded to First Class!!! Coincidence? 

Small wonder the O's are always on their guard. Methinx people like them encounter more than their share of backstabbers, gold diggers and maybe even criminal elements. It's a whole 'nother world. 

Yes, maybe I should introduce Mrs. O to the supersize board. On the other hand, given the negativity shown here by some people, I'm starting to wonder whether I belong here. I don't want to get ahead of myself, but methinx when Mrs. O wants to shop at Harrod's, they jet away to London for the weekend. They went to Paris last month. _C'est incroyable!_ So if she needs a shopping minion, I'm available! 

Calm down, Sue. Better cross that London Bridge if you come to it. :doh:

Wow, a positive attitude does work wonders. Think BIG, and what does it get me?


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 26, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Small wonder the O's are always on their guard. Methinx people like them encounter more than their share of backstabbers, gold diggers and maybe even criminal elements. It's a whole 'nother world.



They're SPEEDING TICKETS, Sue. The solicitation of coma patients charges were DISMISSED, ok?  It didn't happen. They were just ugly, ugly rumors.



> Yes, maybe I should introduce Mrs. O to the supersize board. On the other hand, given the negativity shown here by some people, I'm starting to wonder whether I belong here. I don't want to get ahead of myself, but methinx when Mrs. O wants to shop at Harrod's, they jet away to London for the weekend. They went to Paris last month. _C'est incroyable!_ So if she needs a shopping minion, I'm available!



You belong here. And we need more Opulent tales. Especially if Mrs. O jets YOU to London for a weekend shopping marathon.


----------



## Observer (May 26, 2009)

I get the impression Mrs. O may feel a bit lonely at the top, but not primarily because of weight issues. There is a reason Bill Gates and Warren Buffet wound up being bridge playing buddies and it wasn't just cards. Similarly last week there was a top level confab of the nation's leading philanthropists - Buffet and Gates were here along with other billionaires, no media invited and tight security.

As someone once said "The rich of necessity are in some ways not like you and I." And it doesn't take being in the top 1%

Many years ago, I must have been all of eleven. I got reality in this area this jammed in my teeth. Althiough from a distinctly middle class background I'd been friends with an elementary school classmate who lived with his wealthy parents on a large estate that even had its own greenhouse and several servants. Someone (not me) tampered with the climate controls in the greenhouse and apparently killed some plants. The hired help told his parents I'd been in the greenhouse (which was true, but not on the day of he incident) and I was banned from the property.

Later it turned out it was a visiting cousin who had done the control fiddling. It made no difference. As a middle class kid from the other side of town I wasn't permitted on the property ever again. My former friend did me the favor of telling me they knew I was innocent, but he'd been instructed that he still needed to be making pals with those more befitting his station. 

When I had kids of my own and enough money to be better off than my neighbors I made a point of never practicing such egalitarian crap. But then I discovered the other side - you need to be careful about letting others know what you have or some will envy you anyway and stab you if they can.

_eta: _and TFS, yes, you belong here just as I do. Why? Because of what we can and do contribute that hopefully helps others.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 26, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> But now I have a nice new friend my size to go shopping for clothes with! And go restaurant hopping! Life is good.




And that right there is worth a million bucks! I'm in a new city and haven't made very many friends yet, the ones that I have made are by no means fat so I have no one to go clothes shopping with or have a meal with where the conversation doesn't revolve around how many points or calories it contains.

Enjoy it Sue!


----------



## TallFatSue (May 26, 2009)

Wha...? Gee, I relate an absolutely wonderful weekend and the knives come out! To which I say, bring on the cake! :eat2:

Finally: Home Sweet Home Ohio. Almost Wholly Toledo. 

1. Mrs. O probably does feel lonely at the top, although not primarily due to her weight, and the young thin trophy wives are only a symptom of another problem. Many of her friends were the jettisoned first wives who are bitter despite hefty divorce settlements, and resent her for still being married, partly because she's so fat (and -- gasp -- her husband loves her as is) whereas they struggled to look as young and thin as possible. So she feels alienated from both the ex-wives and the new wives. To compound matters, after Daughter O went to university, Mrs. O began to feel very lonely in her gilded cage. 

2. Then Daughter O met my niece and became fast friends as freshmen last fall. At first my niece had no idea that Daughter O had wealthy parents in a mansion. The O's had hopes for my niece's parents, until they recognized my sister-in-law as a social-climbing wannabe and, even worse, a name-dropper. And despite my sister-in-law's best efforts, she couldn't conceal her fat-phobia. So the O's instructed their daughter that my niece wasn't the "right sort of friend" for her. 

3. Whereupon Daughter O rebelled, and she and my niece dragged big fat Aunt Sue into the picture. Well, they didn't exactly drag me. Just dangle a Sachertorte* under my nose, and I'm there! :eat2: But I am what I am. So we put our best foot forward, believed in the power of positive thinking, and the result was one of the best times of our lives. Life is good. 

(*Sachertorte = Austrian chocolate cake with a layer of apricot jam in the middle and dark chocolate icing)

PS. Back here in Ohio a few years ago rumors swirled that Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes were planning to buy a house in Ottawa Hills. Methinx she grew up there. The town practically united to say they, or more accurately their entourage of kiss-ups, gossip columnists and paparazzi, were not welcome. Local furniture stores also trembled in fear of Tom Cruise using all their sofas as trampolines, but that's another story. 

Okay it's been a looong day of travel, I'm tired and I'm going to bed. But not to use it as a trampoline, at least not tonight.


----------



## Observer (May 26, 2009)

And unfortunately Sue I know where Mrs. O is coming from. In the county where I live we have a 50% divorce rate and not all of them are teen brides and grooms now in their early twenties who just couldn't make a go of it. Too many are two earner households where the kids are grown and one or the other spouse decide they want to be "free" for no reason other than the spark isn't there any more. With "no fault" divorces they can just end it.

As I recall, although you're not superrich you and Art are financially secure, with few debts and a healthy 401(k). You've traveled to Europe and been able to exercise your foreign language skills with the surprised natives. You are, after all, both college trained. If the O's checked you out they know all this and that you have no cause or desire to gold-dig. After all, the kids came to you to help prove a point, not bice versa.

Commitment in marriage is passe for many unfortunately. I think the reason you four have hit it off so well isn't entirely because you and Mrs. O are fat. That just happens to be what initially brought you together. Its that you're real people who aren't out to prove anything. You don't need to and you all know it.

I'm glad you all have each other and happy that you're sharing the adventures.


----------



## Teresa (May 26, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Wha...? Gee, I relate an absolutely wonderful weekend and the knives come out! To which I say, bring on the cake! :eat2:
> 
> Finally: Home Sweet Home Ohio. Almost Wholly Toledo.  .......................................................
> Okay it's been a looong day of travel, I'm tired and I'm going to bed. But not to use it as a trampoline, at least not tonight.



I've read this whole thread and am not really sure why so many negative comments came pouring out. *shrug* 

OH well, I've enjoyed reading about your trip and the adventures with the O's.  You're an interesting and amusing woman Sue.

Teresa


----------



## TallFatSue (May 27, 2009)

Teresa said:


> I've read this whole thread and am not really sure why so many negative comments came pouring out. *shrug*
> 
> OH well, I've enjoyed reading about your trip and the adventures with the O's.  You're an interesting and amusing woman Sue.
> 
> Teresa


Awwww thanx. I firmly believe that the best form of fat activism is to set a positive example and live a good decent responsible life. Accentuate the positive, and if life gives us lemons, don't make lemonade, make lemon meringue pie! :eat2:

This morning I spoke to my niece on the phone and she's thrilled that her Aunt Sue and Uncle Art done good. Sounds like my niece and Daughter O will be very good for each other. And if Art & I happen to have found another nice couple who enjoy each other's company and share the same values, well, that's a priceless fringe benefit.  The only problem was that my niece and their daughter came home for the holiday weekend, and while the four of us were "gallivating around Lake Tahoe", they had to endure my sister-in-law a time or two. Luckily my brother kept things relatively under control, so they seem none the worse for wear. 

It's been a crazy morning back at the office, but a good kind of crazy. It feels good to crack the whip again: "Back to work, you!" *ONLY JOKING!*  I prefer to lead by motivation rather than intimidation, although some of my staff seem to enjoy the supersize Amazonian intimidation part a little toooo much.  One of my coworkers (who is almost as big a friendly wise ass as I am) said, "Gee, Sue, you're even more annoyingly cheerful than usual. What happened? Did you hit the jackpot in Reno and win a chocolate factory?" He's a real card, and he'll be dealt with! 

Well, I'm being pulled into a working lunch. Must maintain decorum and my abundant figure, ya know. :eat2:


----------



## agouderia (May 27, 2009)

3. Whereupon Daughter O rebelled, and she and my niece dragged big fat Aunt Sue into the picture. Well, they didn't exactly drag me. Just dangle a Sachertorte* under my nose, and I'm there! :eat2: But I am what I am. So we put our best foot forward, believed in the power of positive thinking, and the result was one of the best times of our lives. Life is good. 

(*Sachertorte = Austrian chocolate cake with a layer of apricot jam in the middle and dark chocolate icing)



..... in case you do end up shopping in Paris next time with Mrs. O, let me know - I can give you some great tips for fabulously tasty chocolaty alternatives to Sachertorte! Most of them Welt-Klasse!


----------



## ToniTails (May 27, 2009)

OMGosh--- you should write for a socially elite gossip column--- this was so much fun to read!


----------



## TallFatSue (May 28, 2009)

agouderia said:


> ..... in case you do end up shopping in Paris next time with Mrs. O, let me know - I can give you some great tips for fabulously tasty chocolaty alternatives to Sachertorte! Most of them Welt-Klasse!


Autant de desserts, mais peu de temps! :eat2:
So viele Süßspeisen, aber so wenige Zeit! :eat2:
So many goodies, but so little time! :eat2:

A positive attitude works wonders. Hubby & I celebrate our 27th anniversary tomorrow, and the girls want to take us here this weekend. I told my niece we might be persuaded. 







Mancy's Steakhouse, Toledo, Ohio
http://www.mancys.com/index.php?src=gendocs&ref=MancysSteakhouse&category=Mancys SteakHouse#

Menu
http://www.mancys.com/clientuploads/pdfs/Steakhouse_Dinner.pdf

We haven't been there in a while, but if I remember correctly they have an ecstatic dessert for two that is a chocolate mousse inside a chocolate box with raspberries on top. However some things simply weren't meant to be shared. :eat2:


----------



## vardon_grip (May 28, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Mancy's Steakhouse, Toledo, Ohio
> We haven't been there in a while, but if I remember correctly they have an ecstatic dessert for two that is a chocolate mousse inside a chocolate box with raspberries on top. However some things simply weren't meant to be shared. :eat2:



Pictures of mouth watering steaks and delicious desserts are always welcome!
The other dessert pics looked good!


----------



## thickbob (May 28, 2009)

Sue, I hope you and Art have a fabulously happy anniversary !


----------



## TallFatSue (May 29, 2009)

thickbob said:


> Sue, I hope you and Art have a fabulously happy anniversary !


Ohhhh yessss. Tonight we decided to have ourselves a nice quiet romantic evening at home, just the two of us. On my way home from the office I picked up some dinner at Tony Packo's Café, we opened up a bottle of champagne and turned the lights down low (or as low as the lights could go when late May sunset in Toledo is 9 PM). A full-body massage for dessert. Purrrr. :smitten:

Nighty night. 

PS. Tomorrow the girls are taking us out to dinner, and they'll probably pepper us with questions about last weekend as I pepper my steak. Gee, if I were a screenwriter, I'd be tempted to pen a sequel to _My Dinner With André_ entitled _Our Dinner With Daughter-O_ -- and our niece too.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 29, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Ohhhh yessss. Tonight we decided to have ourselves a nice quiet romantic evening at home, just the two of us. On my way home from the office I picked up some dinner at Tony Packo's Café, we opened up a bottle of champagne and turned the lights down low (or as low as the lights could go when late May sunset in Toledo is 9 PM). A full-body massage for dessert. Purrrr. :smitten:
> 
> Nighty night.
> 
> PS. Tomorrow the girls are taking us out to dinner, and they'll probably pepper us with questions about last weekend as I pepper my steak. Gee, if I were a screenwriter, I'd be tempted to pen a sequel to _My Dinner With André_ entitled _Our Dinner With Daughter-O_ -- and our niece too.


 
Tony Packo's? There really is a Tony Packo's in Toledo? Do they have good hot dogs?


----------



## TallFatSue (May 30, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> Tony Packo's? There really is a Tony Packo's in Toledo? Do they have good hot dogs?


Yes indeedy. Tony Packo's Café has been a Toledo institution since 1932. Their specialty is the "Hungarian hot dog", which is actually a Hungarian sausage about twice as big around as a standard hot dog, plus special spices including Hungarian paprika. Mmmm. One of my hubby's favorites appetizers is their chili sundae, which is a nice serving of chili, sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese layered in a glass sundae dish and topped with a cherry tomato. Mmmm. Ya never go away Hungary! :eat2:

Toledo is a foodee heaven, and it might also be BBW heaven for that reason. Due to the relatively healthy economy and the relatively low cost of living here, restaurants of all sorts thrive. Supposedly we have more restaurants per capita than any other city in the United States, from simple diners all the way up to ritzy high-end fine-dining establishments like Mancy's Steakhouse and the Bluewater Grill. Those of us privileged to have abundant figures owe much of our luscious fat to many superb meals around town. Wholly Toledo! :eat2:

This may not be the most exciting place in the world, but for those of us who live in the area, it sure is nice and comfy.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 30, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> ...all the way up to ritzy high-end fine-dining establishments like Mancy's Steakhouse...


At the risk of Too Much Information, the saga continues, and will undoubtedly continue to continue, but methinx henceforth I should stop inflicting it upon you. In fact I probably should have shut up long ago. But the PMs, reps, e-mails etc. seem 10-to-1 in my favor if messsages like "Your contributions are appreciated" and "I love your accounts" are any indication, so I must be doing something right. As for the naysayers: damn the negativity, full speed ahead! 

Tonight my niece and Daughter O took Art & me to a terrific steakhouse for our 27th anniversary (which was actually yesterday). Evidently they wanted to put me into a high-calorie buzz so they could interrogate me about the whirlwind events of the last few weeks. We questioned them too. The girls said this of my semi-public diary: it was the best of blogs, it was the worst of blogs. Worst: had we revealed any specifics, the O's would have terminated our blossoming friendship. Best: the O's had a window to our minds they hadn't expected, and all's well that end well. So how exactly did they find it? My niece told their daughter, who told them. Those squealers! Just for their insolence, for dessert I ordered the big high-powered chocolate buzz bomb for two and ate it all myself! Plus another to go! :eat2:

The girls told us that due to our semi-enforced weekend retreat at Lake Tahoe, the O's have decided my niece would be a good sort of friend for their daughter after all, in time for summer break from OSU. In return, Art & I have gained some unlikely new friends too. The O's have no lack of society, but apparently they had a big gap in their lives, which we fill. They have business and social contacts galore, but must always be on their guard as everybody continually maneuvers for position in the pecking order. They considered few if anyone to be close friends. Now the O's have deemed us non-threatening, non-demanding and non-competitive, with no knives to draw and no hidden agenda, but we have similar outlooks, and we're reasonably high enough in the social strata to be considered some semblance of their equals. And it doesn't hurt that we are very happily married and plan to keep our first-and-only spouses till death do us part. Therefore the O's want us to become the reasonably close friends they lacked. Cool, my lifelong training as court jester and food taster has paid off! Sometimes we felt more like their sidekicks, but provided Art doesn't need to go fetch sticks for them, and I don't need to stomp the grapes for their wine, we'll get along A-OK. Can't wait to see what happens next, but I won't continually broadcast it here. 

We have made it clear this won't be a one-sided friendship by any means, because we do have minds and means of our own. The simple fact that Mrs. O and her daughter are almost as fat as I am is a plus, and my trump card is that I am very comfortable in my own skin. Mrs. O and Daughter O want some of that same self-confidence. Sometimes it just plain sucks to go through daily life with so much fat bouncing around, but obesity has brought me many more benefits. Of necessity, my fat has helped me focus on what is and is not truly important in life, and taught me to think creatively and independently. Accentuate the positive. And now Mrs. O doesn't feel quite so alone in her gilded cage. 

In any case, my physical baggage of fat is small compared to the psychological baggage some people carry, such as my sister-in-law (replete with lock-jaw smile, prissy air kisses etc.) and my distant-but-not-distant-enough cousin Bill (and his "Hot Babes über alles" mentality -- gee Bill, if that was your third nasty divorce, maybe the problem is YOU). Sometimes I wish I could relate to the people I'm related to. 

Re baggage: Methinx most negative comments directed at fat people speak volumes about the perpetrators: either they're trying to build themselves up by tearing us down, or they're projecting their own problems onto us rather than dealing with them themselves. To which I say, if obesity is my worst problem in life, then I am one lucky woman. 

One final comment: Nice to know I'm not the only one capable of putting my foot in my mouth. My niece probably misspoke when she paid me the cool but odd compliment that she wished I were her mother instead of my sister-in-law. I thanked her, but pointed out that her father is my brother and I love him very much -- but not that way! :doh:

Thanx so much to those of you who gave us some helpful hints on how to navigate through some potential minefields. I know it's a fabulous problem to have, but it's still a delicate problem. 

Sue


----------



## PamelaLois (May 31, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Yes indeedy. Tony Packo's Café has been a Toledo institution since 1932. Their specialty is the "Hungarian hot dog", which is actually a Hungarian sausage about twice as big around as a standard hot dog, plus special spices including Hungarian paprika. Mmmm. One of my hubby's favorites appetizers is their chili sundae, which is a nice serving of chili, sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese layered in a glass sundae dish and topped with a cherry tomato. Mmmm. Ya never go away Hungary! :eat2:
> 
> Toledo is a foodee heaven, and it might also be BBW heaven for that reason. Due to the relatively healthy economy and the relatively low cost of living here, restaurants of all sorts thrive. Supposedly we have more restaurants per capita than any other city in the United States, from simple diners all the way up to ritzy high-end fine-dining establishments like Mancy's Steakhouse and the Bluewater Grill. Those of us privileged to have abundant figures owe much of our luscious fat to many superb meals around town. Wholly Toledo! :eat2:
> 
> This may not be the most exciting place in the world, but for those of us who live in the area, it sure is nice and comfy.


 
I had no idea, I always thought Tony Packo's was a name made up for M*A*S*H. I should have known better. Is there or was there ever a Trianon ballroom too?


----------



## Observer (May 31, 2009)

There were Trianon Ballrooms in several cities other than Chicago, including Seattle Philadelphia, Cleveland and the Los Angeles suburb of South Gate. The latter was owned by band leader Horace Heidt, a contemporary of Lawrence Welk and was used for national radio broadcasts on the old Mutual Broadcasting system during World War II. 

So was there a Trianon Ballroom in Toledo? The answer is yes! Here is a reference to it on band leader Artie Shaw's Website, showing it as having been part of his October, 1941, tour. From what I can learn it was on Madison Avenue, constructed in 1925, and fell to the wrecking ball in 1954. 

According to this excerpt in a story about Toledo's history as a haven for illegal but sanctioned gambling:

"Then there was the Trianon Ballroom. Talk about finding romance and falling in love! A night of dancing on the 60 by 180-foot dance floor cost 25 cents. Patrons could find romance and fall in love to the sounds of the best bands in the land. Giant mirror balls cast a romantic shower of diamonds over everyone. Great entertainment came from the Dorsey Brothers, Benny Goodman, Glen Miller, and Toledo's own Helen O'Connell. So-called "low" beer, or 3.2 beer, nickel Cokes, and all this wonderful music made it so easy to fall in love at the Trianon. And if nothing else, more marriages were created at the Trianon than anything else. Good behavior was demanded and enforced. Acting up could result in being banned from the Trianon, sometimes for life! To many, this was the ultimate penalty."

As for Tony Packo's, founded in 1932, it is still run by Tony's descendents - here is an interior shot.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 31, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> I had no idea, I always thought Tony Packo's was a name made up for M*A*S*H. I should have known better. Is there or was there ever a Trianon ballroom too?


Yes indeedy, and Observer hit the nail on the head. Actor Jamie Farr of M*A*S*H fame is from Toledo, so he helped the writers work in genuine local references. Believe it or not, the main location of Tony Packo's Café in East Toledo has hundreds of large varnished hot dog buns on the walls, autographed by celebrities and presidential candidates (whew, I almost wrote presidential condiments! :doh: ). It's amazing to see the names of everyone who has been here. Toledo is not nearly as well known as our more famous neighbors like Cleveland, Detroit and Chicago, and the city has had its share of ups and downs, but we surbanites say to each other only half in jest that if everyone knew how nice it was to live here, they'd all move here and spoil it. We're happy in our relative anonymity. However we concede our winters leave much to be desired. 

Toledo is also considered the most average city in the United States, although Columbus also vies for that honor. That may not seem like a ringing endorsement, but many national companies test market products here that never see the light of day anywhere else, simply due to our very average demographics. So we often get to try all sorts of neat (and not-so-neat) new stuff. Most of it is here and gone, but a few products do catch on. 

In a larger sense, almost every place has points of interest if you know where to look. One year my company needed a volunteer for a business trip to Omaha, Nebraska and I stepped right up. Mmmm, steakhouses, and a really cool art museum too. And Nebraska has that strange and wonderful delicacy known as the Runza sandwich. Terrible name, yummy lunch. :eat2: Last year when I made 3 or 4 business trips to Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, I knew it would have lots to see in the evenings and plenty of fine restaurants. But who'd 'a' thunk nearby Wilmington, Delaware and Penns Grove, New Jersey would also have some terrific restaurants? Wellll, I did, because I couldn't resist poking my nose into those places, and my stomach was verrrry happy. :eat2:

One of the best consequences of being as fat as I am is that it has forced me to think independently and creatively, and look beyond the obvious. For example, everyone knows that Las Vegas, Nevada is a fantastic destination loaded with glitzy entertainment and outstanding restaurants. Whenever my company sends someone to a conference or convention in Las Vegas, people practically stampede over each other to be the lucky attendee, with the result that the same person rarely goes twice, if at all. On the other hand, nobody except me seems to realize that Reno, Nevada is terrific too. I'm usually among the few to volunteer for the Reno assignments, with the result that I've been there twice in six months! It pays to think outside the box, unless of course the box is made of chocolate and contains mint mousse and raspberries. :eat2:


----------



## Observer (May 31, 2009)

Hmmm...I guess I don't see this tale in such a populist light. Sure, there was one $600 meal mentioned but then I know of a dinner party that cost $360 at Ruth's Crisp earlier this year. Why do I know this? 

Because I paid the bill on that one.. You don't need to be megarich to do such things on occasion, especially if a large bottle of wine is involved. The strange thing to me was that we're supposed to be in this horrible economy and yet the place was packed on a Monday night???

But back to the story. To me its a tale of a couple who has found friends they and their SSBBW daughter can relate to. Sue's niece isn't nearly as big but her mom (Sue's social climber sister in law) is frosted because the two big ladies have stolen the show - obviously Mr. Opulent and Art share certain FA interests. The wealth angle would be totally secondary if it weren't for the unfortunate "checkout" routine that is needful today at a certain point of notoriety. 

The Dimensions references you allude to were a reflection of certain less than hospitable comments that were made. Those have already been responded to so I won't recap them again, but lets keep context.
.


----------



## Jes (May 31, 2009)

Observer said:


> But back to the story. To me its a tale of a couple who has found friends they and their SSBBW daughter can relate to. Sue's niece isn't nearly as big but her mom (Sue's social climber sister in law) is frosted because the two big ladies have stolen the show - obviously Mr. Opulent and Art share certain FA interests. The wealth angle would be totally secondary if it weren't for the unfortunate "checkout" routine that is needful today at a certain point of notoriety.
> 
> .



When I keep reading about how fabulously wealthy and important and elite and impressive and sought after and richrichrich and famous and celebrated and amazingly important this couple is and how wonderful it is to be around that, I can't help but wonder how much worse your brother and sister-in-law can talk about them, Sue. I wouldn't dream of calling you social climbers, but I'm not at all interested in how much money these people have, but instead, I'm interested in the friendship alone. Your sister in law would keep harkening back to their money and exclusivity, but since you're all pals now, why would you? Surely there's more to them than a. money and b. fatness. A real friend is worth gold, whether the friend has any or not.


----------



## mossystate (May 31, 2009)

Observer said:


> Hmmm...I guess I don't see this tale in such a populist light. Sure, there was one $600 meal mentioned but then I know of a dinner party that cost $360 at Ruth's Crisp earlier this year. Why do I know this?
> 
> Because I paid the bill on that one.. You don't need to be megarich to do such things on occasion, especially if a large bottle of wine is involved.



And here I thought you were enjoying the stories enough to read what being said, over and over again. It's not about the cha-ching of that one 600 dollar meal.

I, too, have had a few really expensive meals. Let's form a club.


----------



## vardon_grip (May 31, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> *...Toledo...Supposedly we have more restaurants per capita than any other city in the United States*, from simple diners all the way up to ritzy high-end fine-dining establishments like Mancy's Steakhouse and the Bluewater Grill.



I wondered about this. I thought that MY town won that distinction. Wrong!

"...Dallas. This Lone Star State city has a population of 1,250,950 and a selection of restaurants that add up to 2,666. While the city is known for its BBQ and steak houses there is a surprising mix of great eateries from chic to basic. That means every restaurant, fast food place and steak house in Texas’ third largest city can boast an potential pool of just 469 people. Making this city the winner of the title “City With The Most Restaurants per Capita.” 

#2-Witchita, KS.
#3-Madison, WI.
#4-Louisville, KY.
#5-Austin, TX.

About The Author
Kevin Fields is the Editor of Citybloc.com, a website that brings together demographic, statistical and census data and analysis on every US city and county.


----------



## Observer (May 31, 2009)

> And here I thought you were enjoying the stories enough to read what being said, over and over again. It's not about the cha-ching of that one 600 dollar meal



Actually I hadn't re-read it over and over - remember that I have a day job in the Library reading and helping edit WR fiction. When allusion was made to a $1000 meal I had to go look because it hadn't registered the first time. What has registered is the camaraderie.


----------



## rainyday (May 31, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I just hope the food does not end up as corndogs at the ampm. Jealousy is always a hoot.



I dunno. I'd kind of like to see a picture of the wall of varnished hot dog buns. I'm not a big hot dog fan personally, but that sounds like a cool, kitschy bit of Americana. I may have to Google.

Edit: Found some here and here.


----------



## mossystate (May 31, 2009)

Observer said:


> Actually I hadn't re-read it over and over - remember that I have a day job in the Library reading and helping edit WR fiction. When allusion was made to a $1000 meal I had to go look because it hadn't registered the first time. What has registered is the camaraderie.



*L* I retained the info without needing to read it over and over. I apologize for actually knowing what has been said in this thread. I just figured you had read the whole enchilada, as you kept coming in to tsk-tsk at people. Hey, at least you did not use the " I am tired...have homework...have the sniffles... have a headache " line. I like when stuff like that is mixed up a bit. My brother is an editor at McGraw Hill, and he still reads all my emails...and has time to fix delicious dinners for the girlfriend... and work in his big veggie garden.


----------



## mossystate (May 31, 2009)

rainyday said:


> I dunno. I'd kind of like to see a picture of the wall of varnished hot dog buns. I'm not a big hot dog fan personally, but that sounds like a cool, kitschy bit of Americana. I may have to Google.
> 
> Edit: Found some here and here.



How much for you to snack on one of those.


----------



## rainyday (May 31, 2009)

mossystate said:


> My brother is an editor at McGraw Hill. . . .



Name dropper.




mossystate said:


> How much for you to snack on one of those.



I eat only shellacked foods, not varnished ones. It's more natural.


----------



## mossystate (May 31, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Name dropper.



He farts a lot.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 31, 2009)

Observer said:


> But back to the story. To me its a tale of a couple who has found friends they and their SSBBW daughter can relate to. Sue's niece isn't nearly as big but her mom (Sue's social climber sister in law) is frosted because the two big ladies have stolen the show - obviously Mr. Opulent and Art share certain FA interests. The wealth angle would be totally secondary if it weren't for the unfortunate "checkout" routine that is needful today at a certain point of notoriety.
> 
> The Dimensions references you allude to were a reflection of certain less than hospitable comments that were made. Those have already been responded to so I won't recap them again, but lets keep context.
> .



See, this isn't what I see at all. I am entertained by Sue's tale, because she has fantastically descriptive writing skills. But I don't confuse it with a positive message. I've yet to see one single reason (aside from the Opulent's wealth, Mrs. O's size, and Mr. O's obvious FA disposition) for *why* Sue likes this couple. 

I don't rub elbows with the super-rich, and I never have. Not to say that I have anything against the Opulents or their lifestyle -- I just, quite simply, move in far different social circles and wouldn't likely meet wealthy people who have the same interests that I do. I will say this, though: If I were to meet such a couple, I wouldn't be overly impressed with what they have; I'd be focused on how they treat me. If they felt the need to private investigate me prior to deciding if I was "worthy" of their friendship, I'd spare them the decision and tell the suspicious, obtrusive couple to kiss my fat, flat ass. I can't think of one valid, non-creepy reason for why someone's background would need investigation prior to the offer of friendship being extended. Oh, I know that they'd come up with all sorts of reasons; you gave a few yourself, Observer. I just don't find them at all valid. There is so much elitism, such an overwhelming personal sense of entitlement in that kind of attitude. I wouldn't be able to get past that. 

Then again, I don't have to. Sue seems content and fine with having her background investigated, and with other behaviors displayed by the O's that would have raised the screeching red flags for me. But then again, what I see of her motivation for befriending this couple doesn't ring genuine to me, either. Perhaps they're all a match made in heaven. Or something like it.


----------



## vardon_grip (May 31, 2009)

mossystate said:


> He farts a lot.



That was my Indian name and confirmation name. (Actually, Paul He farts a lot)


----------



## vardon_grip (May 31, 2009)

Jes said:


> When I keep reading about how fabulously wealthy and important and elite and impressive and sought after and richrichrich and famous and celebrated and amazingly important this couple is and how wonderful it is to be around that, I can't help but wonder how much worse your brother and sister-in-law can talk about them, Sue. I wouldn't dream of calling you social climbers, but I'm not at all interested in how much money these people have, but instead, I'm interested in the friendship alone. Your sister in law would keep harkening back to their money and exclusivity, but since you're all pals now, why would you? Surely there's more to them than a. money and b. fatness. *A real friend is worth gold, whether the friend has any or not.*



Well said!


----------



## Smushygirl (May 31, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> That was my Indian name and confirmation name. (Actually, Paul He farts a lot)



I heard it was Speaks with Cheeks!


----------



## Jes (May 31, 2009)

Observer said:


> Actually I hadn't re-read it over and over - .



Don't worry--you'll have more chances, I am sure.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 31, 2009)

1. Yes the O's are lurking and they find the rampant speculations interesting, albeit way off base and counterproductive. Ironically I'd like to thank the naysayers, because the O's like the way I'm handling this situation, so it only strengthens my position. 

2. The naysayers doth protest too much, methinx. 

3. The girls are most definitely straight, and they're astonished anyone would speculate they were gay and planned to marry each other! Oh, they have plenty of male attention and many good dating experiences, all right. To hear them talk, the dating scene for fat women nowadays may be much better than when I was in university. Of course they have positive outlooks too, and that attracts people. :smitten:

4. Yes, a real friend is worth gold, whether the friend has any or not. However like it or not, the gold sure complicates matters in ways Art & I have only just begun to understand. For every real friend, they have had scores of false friends, and they have been bitten more than a few times. As the pieces to this puzzle gradually fall into place, it turns out that the O's had wanted to get to know us for several months, but waited for the right time. When that time came, they moved quickly in order to sieze us at our most spontaneous. That's why it seemed so sudden to us, and we were so off balance that I was flailing about for support. Only gradually did Art & I realize that we were being vetted. Now that we have the security clearance, so to speak, we're moving on to the real friendship part.


----------



## Jes (May 31, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> To hear them talk, the dating scene for fat women nowadays may be better than when I was in university. :smitten:



You'll have to tell us what dating was like for you when you were in university so we can compare.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 31, 2009)

The naysayers doth protest too much, methinx.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 31, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> The naysayers doth protest too much, methinx.



Sue, what exactly is it that you think we're protesting?


----------



## katherine22 (May 31, 2009)

[ I've yet to see one single reason (aside from the Opulent's wealth, Mrs. O's size, and Mr. O's obvious FA disposition) for *why* Sue likes this couple. 

I don't rub elbows with the super-rich, and I never have. Not to say that I have anything against the Opulents or their lifestyle -- I just, quite simply, move in far different social circles and wouldn't likely meet wealthy people who have the same interests that I do. I will say this, though: If I were to meet such a couple, I wouldn't be overly impressed with what they have; I'd be focused on how they treat me. If they felt the need to private investigate me prior to deciding if I was "worthy" of their friendship, I'd spare them the decision and tell the suspicious, obtrusive couple to kiss my fat, flat ass. I can't think of one valid, non-creepy reason for why someone's background would need investigation prior to the offer of friendship being extended. Oh, I know that they'd come up with all sorts of reasons; you gave a few yourself, Observer. I just don't find them at all valid. There is so much elitism, such an overwhelming personal sense of entitlement in that kind of attitude. I wouldn't be able to get past that. 

Then again, I don't have to. Sue seems content and fine with having her background investigated, and with other behaviors displayed by the O's that would have raised the screeching red flags for me. But then again, what I see of her motivation for befriending this couple doesn't ring genuine to me, either. Perhaps they're all a match made in heaven. Or something like it.[/QUOTE]


You are the one who has the great writing skills.


----------



## katherine22 (May 31, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> The naysayers doth protest too much, methinx.



Sue, you put this story out there and some people have enjoyed it and others have wondered, besides having money,what is so great about these people? I cannot imagine losing sleep at night over the perils of rich people who may have been burned in the past by social climbers.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 1, 2009)

I had a friend who paid for me at Taco Bell once..Not sure there were background checks involved.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 2, 2009)

*Some off topic snark was removed from this thread, and now it's re-opened. 

Please keep it on topic - and please keep the "snark" in check. 

Your friendly moderator.*


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2009)

Meant to subscribe before and didn't might as well now.


----------



## katherine22 (Jun 2, 2009)

Jes said:


> All rich people shop only at Harrods. Like Whitney and Bobby Brown. It's very classy.
> 
> Maybe there is a Harrods in Detroit.



What is classy about rubbing elbows with the neveau riche at Harrods?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's an even more important question: what is classy about Whitney Houston and Bobby Brown?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm happy for Sue that she has found people she enjoys being with, even though it's hard to see what she likes about them other than their wealth. My son has partnered into a very wealthy family and we spent the last few days at their very fancy, upscale home, being hosted and pampered and wined and dined, quite literally. 

But you know what's so cool about these folks? Despite their wealth and education, they never once made us feel "less than". They are lovely, kind, warm-hearted people who are very generous and don't in any way flaunt their money. Despite the fact that he is in a sensitive political position, they haven't investigated us, and we didn't have to do anything to "earn" an invite to their home other than to become family of sorts. I can't even imagine it being an issue of "earning" but rather of just spending time together. Our friendship is easy, and based on the things we have in common, including our children, and enjoyed lovely discussions about politics, education, and many other things, none of which in any way related to their wealth (and our lack thereof).

Why must friendship be so complicated? I don't get it. But then I've never been fabulously wealthy, either. I have, however, hung out with a lot of wealthy people in the software business (my ex used to work at Microsoft and I rubbed elbows with the leadership of the company) and they were the most down to earth, kind and funny people you would ever want to meet. 

I really naively thought that this "class" issue in the US was dead. I mean it's so... Regency England... isn't it? Reminds me a lot of the Jane Austen novel I'm reading, called "Persuasion". It's just so far out of my experience, I'm a little shocked that it still exists.

Sue, I hope you're enjoying your new friendship, and that you continue to enjoy your time with the "Opulents". But more than that I wish for you a genuine and close friendship where you don't have to be afraid of "mis-stepping" for fear of being tossed out on your ear. Everybody deserves that. And in the meantime, your story seems to be entertaining a lot of people, so I suppose it's served a good purpose.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 2, 2009)

I have rubbed elbows with supermodels, dined with royalty, smoked hookah with business magnates and met dozens of rock stars, movie stars and sports superstars. A few of these people I have the fortune to call my friends. I met these people mostly through my work although a couple were classmates or friends of them. I don't say this to brag, it is just part of my life. 

I don't know if any of these people have inquired about me or that I have been investigated because even if they had, they weren't so bold to tell me. I am shocked that the rich people in TFS' story would reveal their deeds. The possibility of the revelation blowing up in their faces would have been enough for me to keep silent. I think it would be very low class to tell a "friend" that they needed to pass a test to remain friends. I would have to seriously re-think my relationship with anyone who felt that just being friends with me was a security risk. 

(Provided, of course, that I didn't ask where they kept the jewelry or the combo to the floor safe. In the master suite under the zebra skin rug. Four paces from the west wall)


----------



## Jes (Jun 2, 2009)

In all seriousness, your post brings up an interesting point Vardon. "security risk." 

I haven't been investigated, though like you, I've had, and have, wealthy and elite friends. Hell, I have friends who own their own island. I've gone camping there. They own a lot of spiders, too, I can tell you that. Spiders that end up in your sleeping bag.

Anyway, my point is this: elite friends. Being investigated. Security risk. Cloak and dagger? Yikes. We haven't heard from Sue in a few days and I just noticed her profile is gone. There are many reasons she may not be posting (office manager's business trip again?)--but what if something bad has happened? Can anyone get her a message, just to check?


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 2, 2009)

Jes said:


> In all seriousness, your post brings up an interesting point Vardon. "security risk."
> 
> I haven't been investigated, though like you, I've had, and have, wealthy and elite friends. Hell, I have friends who own their own island. I've gone camping there. They own a lot of spiders, too, I can tell you that. Spiders that end up in your sleeping bag.
> 
> Anyway, my point is this: elite friends. Being investigated. Security risk. Cloak and dagger? Yikes. We haven't heard from Sue in a few days and I just noticed her profile is gone. There are many reasons she may not be posting (office manager's business trip again?)--but what if something bad has happened? Can anyone get her a message, just to check?



You can send an IM if you want Jes and hope for the best.


----------



## Observer (Jun 2, 2009)

In the context we're talking about you don't check out people who are already your friends or who you already know enough about. You check out those with whom a relationship is anticipated because you have concerns based on prior experience. 

I've been checked out a few times in my life and know of others who have been. In certain volunteer positions, especially those involving contact by adults with minors, its becoming mandatory. One group I'm involved with had to submit to it retroactively en masse, including fingerprinting (we all passed). I do agree that its unusual to disclose that you've done it.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 2, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> What is classy about rubbing elbows with the neveau riche at Harrods?





Famouslastwords said:


> Here's an even more important question: what is classy about Whitney Houston and Bobby Brown?



:doh:

People.... snarky humor!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 2, 2009)

Observer said:


> In the context we're talking about you don't check out people who are already your friends or who you already know enough about. You check out those with whom a relationship is anticipated because you have concerns based on prior experience.
> 
> I've been checked out a few times in my life and know of others who have been. In certain volunteer positions, especially those involving contact by adults with minors, its becoming mandatory. One group I'm involved with had to submit to it retroactively en masse, including fingerprinting (we all passed). I do agree that its unusual to disclose that you've done it.



My job requires an extensive criminal background check, and for a recent promotion I also had my credit report pulled. I have to admit, I felt violated at *that* one, even knowing that it's an employment requirement (not that I have anything to hide; I just don't like the idea of my FICO report sitting in my personnel file for clerical staff to ruminate over). Still, I was informed in advance of an employment offer being extended, and my permission was required. And since I work with vulnerable people, I understand the necessity (to an extent; I'm still fuming over the credit check). 

If a potential friend had my background investigated, I would feel that it was a completely inappropriate invasion of my privacy. Perhaps it is just that I don't fully understand what it is to be extremely wealthy and needing to protect myself, but as Katherine said, it's not something that I'm inclined to sympathize with. I just don't operate that way.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 2, 2009)

My personal criteria for deciding if I want to be friends with someone new and actually invite them into my home is as follows:

- Do they treat others well, especially their children?

- Do they treat animals well, especially mine?

- Do they wash their dayum hands when they are finished in the bathroom?

Anyone one of those is a deal killer for me. Especially the hand washing.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 2, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's an even more important question: what is classy about Whitney Houston and Bobby Brown?



Their gold teeth?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Their gold teeth?




I don't know, when you've dug poop out of someone's ass with your fingers and then bragged about it on tv while high, you're no longer classy.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 2, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> My job requires an extensive criminal background check, and for a recent promotion I also had my credit report pulled. I have to admit, I felt violated at *that* one, even knowing that it's an employment requirement (not that I have anything to hide; I just don't like the idea of my FICO report sitting in my personnel file for clerical staff to ruminate over). Still, I was informed in advance of an employment offer being extended, and my permission was required. And since I work with vulnerable people, I understand the necessity (to an extent; I'm still fuming over the credit check).
> 
> If a potential friend had my background investigated, I would feel that it was a completely inappropriate invasion of my privacy. Perhaps it is just that I don't fully understand what it is to be extremely wealthy and needing to protect myself, but as Katherine said, it's not something that I'm inclined to sympathize with. I just don't operate that way.



Same here, my job required that I submit to a massive background check as well as fingerprinting. It was no big deal because I don't have anything to hide and it was necessary for the safety of the general public. However, I have turned down a job before that asked me to submit to a credit check. My finances are noones business and I resented (still do actually) the idea that my less than stellar credit made me some how less than trustworthy. 

I'd be livid to find out a potential friend ran a background check on me, and they wouldn't be someone I called a friend for long after I found out.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't understand why some people are being so snotty to Sue about her relating an experience to us. Jesus, it's no wonder so many people stop posting. Sue, I wish you good luck and good friends.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2009)

I didn't mean to be snotty to Sue, if you were referring to me. I actually quite enjoy her story. That's why I wanted to subscribe.


----------



## Jes (Jun 2, 2009)

Observer said:


> .
> 
> In certain volunteer positions, especially those involving contact by adults with minors, its becoming mandatory. One group I'm involved with had to submit to it retroactively en masse, including fingerprinting (we all passed). I do agree that its unusual to disclose that you've done it.



You were volunteering to be someone's friend? Interesting.


----------



## Jes (Jun 2, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> You can send an IM if you want Jes and hope for the best.



Good idea---but I've since learned that she is alive and well (and living in Paris?), Vardy.


----------



## Observer (Jun 2, 2009)

> You were volunteering to be someone's friend? Interesting.



Very much so, and believe me its rewarding and appreciated. But because there are also creeps in the bushes we can't get to friendship until we've been checked out six ways from Tuesday. 

It wasn't always this way. When I was on the receiving end fifty years ago I'd pull up my bike at a neighbor's house and interact with the adults there If the retied neighbors wanted to come by and chat with their adopted kids at school lunch hours they could. And no one thought anything of it. I even had adult friends in the local hobo jungle and my parents knew it without fear of my bering harmed. 

Not today. Now you have to sign in when you go on a school campus, be known to the administration ahead of time and its suggested that another adult be within earshot at all times. So much for big brother/big sister interaction. But given the horror stories of what even school employees, not to mention Internet predators, have done I and others understand and accept the precautions.


----------



## Jes (Jun 3, 2009)

Observer, I don't think we're talking about the same thing at all. You're talking about...oh lord, nevermind. Clearly we are of 2 minds about this. It doesn't even make sense the way some people are thinking about scrutinizing people. Anyone who actually needs to take those sorts of precautions doesn't fly on a commercial airliner or eat unattended in a restaurant. Even Pres. Obama can go to the Five Guys for some take out. I mean, c'mon now.


----------



## Observer (Jun 3, 2009)

> Anyone who actually needs to take those sorts of precautions doesn't fly on a commercial airliner or eat unattended in a restaurant.



Well, Judge Clarence Thomas (here) flew airline coach and wound up with two high school football players who had no idea initially who he was, so some celebraties can get away with it. Kudos to him. 

But I don't think President Obama went unprotected to Five Guys - the last President who could do without SS protection was Harry Truman. I live in Los Angeles County and know the precautions some entertainers have to take when going out.

But what we are talking about here isn't security for celebrities but information used to vet prospectve associates for people others are constantly trying to get access to. According to Nick Harris, whose training academy for private investigstors predates the FBI, here, there are now over 160,000 private investigators in the United States. 

Most don't do stakeouts or even carry guns. A lot of work is done for attorneys in lawsuits but a significant part comes on behalf of corporations and individuals who want to know who they are really dealing with. Remarked one associate who does this type of work "After Bernie Madoff, trusting the good old boys isn't good enough - our business has spiked 30%." The U. S. Department of Labor says that in the last decade the PI field has surged 70%!

Knowing these things I don't find TFS's story to be quite as fantastic as some. I know both people who have been investigated and those who have paid for investigations. And I happen to know some investigators. But I think we would agree that most of us here ast Dimensions are unlikely to ever be involved in this sort of thing. I just know that it does go on, and for good reason,


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 3, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I didn't mean to be snotty to Sue, if you were referring to me. I actually quite enjoy her story. That's why I wanted to subscribe.



No sweetheart not you.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 3, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> My job requires an extensive criminal background check, and for a recent promotion I also had my credit report pulled. I have to admit, I felt violated at *that* one, even knowing that it's an employment requirement (not that I have anything to hide; I just don't like the idea of my FICO report sitting in my personnel file for clerical staff to ruminate over). Still, I was informed in advance of an employment offer being extended, and my permission was required. And since I work with vulnerable people, I understand the necessity (to an extent; I'm still fuming over the credit check).
> 
> If a potential friend had my background investigated, I would feel that it was a completely inappropriate invasion of my privacy. Perhaps it is just that I don't fully understand what it is to be extremely wealthy and needing to protect myself, but as Katherine said, it's not something that I'm inclined to sympathize with. I just don't operate that way.



Yup. I agree completely. I was investigated for my job, quite closely in fact, because I deal with a vulnerable population. My son ended up being investigated -- by the Feds -- because he was closely linked to the family I mentioned in my earlier post. To me that's a whole other thing than choosing to have someone investigated before befriending them. And I say this as someone who's been burned by so called "friends". OTOH, the things I'd want to know about -- a nasty, selfish hateful personality -- aren't things found in the usual background check.

It's just interesting to me how some people seem to live. Like I said, I didn't know such people existed in the US. I imagine them in mote encircled castles in the UK, not living in middle America.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, I'm still standing. Whenever I become so angry I can almost uproot trees, I have learned that in order to limit the collateral damage it's best to step back and count to 10. Or 100. Or a googolplex.

999,999,998... 999,999,999...

(Unless of course Art decides to harness my energy to re-arrange the landscaping in our yard.  )

However I won't post as willingly as before. One reason is it's been crazy around the office and I don't have time. We lost that big Philadelphia account from last year. BUT (and I have a very big butt) my trips to Nashville and Reno turned out so well we're trying to recall some staff we laid off earlier this year. I can't take all the credit because our sales reps have been stretched thin (one reason I was tapped to help) and their efforts are paying off too. Then again, sometimes the best man for the job is a big tall fat woman. 

Another reason is, well, let's just say that during the past few weeks I've heard from at least 10 silent members who said the animosity of a few is the reason they never post here anymore. 

I would love to thank Conrad and Sandy and many others for their hard work and their dedication for making Dimensions the wonderful forum that it is. Let's try to keep it that way.


----------



## Jes (Jun 3, 2009)

Observer said:


> But I don't think President Obama went unprotected to Five Guys - the last President who could do without SS protection was Harry Truman. I live in Los Angeles County and know the precautions some entertainers have to take when going out.
> ,



oh my goodness!! i wish sue had told us she was hanging with hollywood celebs and/or the president of the united states!

oh, right...


----------



## Jes (Jun 3, 2009)

Observer said:


> Knowing these things I don't find TFS's story to be quite as fantastic as some. I know both people who have been investigated and those who have paid for investigations. And I happen to know some investigators. But I think we would agree that most of us here ast Dimensions are unlikely to ever be involved in this sort of thing. I just know that it does go on, and for good reason,



Let me ask you this, Observer. You seem to be very concerned about how rich people need to protect themselves. You've given many examples of the Bad Things that can happen when they don't. You seem pro-privacy. You've also said that it'd be pretty easy to figure out who this fat couple is--- after all you've said, would you be blogging about them on a forum with over 30,000 members?

something doesn't add up.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 3, 2009)

Observer said:


> But what we are talking about here isn't security for celebrities but information used to vet prospectve associates for people others are constantly trying to get access to. According to Nick Harris, whose training academy for private investigstors predates the FBI, here, there are now over 160,000 private investigators in the United States.



Observer, 

Come to think of it, I've been assuming that an investigation would entail digging up information that wouldn't be part of someone's public record, and easily accessible with a little bit of footwork (i.e., criminal background, pending litigation, school transcripts, license/certifications, civil settlements, etc). I honestly don't know what "vetting" involves -- it is possible that my assumption is completely off-base. What does one actually look for when investigating the background of a potential friend, business associate, etc? And .. I'm being serious here, not obtuse or snarky ... for what reason? What would I learn from digging into someone's credit history or criminal background that would or should mean something to my friendship with that person? It occured to me that what I've been assuming about that process may be incorrect. Maybe they're looking for different kinds of information altogether. 

Sue,
I'm glad to see you back & posting, even if you do have to limit the time you spend here. I can see why you'd feel upset and angry at some of the feedback that you are receiving here. Part of me wonders if you'd have received the same reaction 3-4 years ago, before the super-rich tanked our economy and then wiped their feet on us as their golden parachutes directed them to a safe landing on our backs  Right now, class/wealth issues are a very, very touchy subject. I know that for my own part, I have an instant dislike for anything that reeks of entitlement -- to my own detriment at times, as it leads me to making quick assumptions that aren't always true. At any rate, I enjoy your entertaining & well-written updates and I'm glad to see that you will continue posting them.


----------



## Jes (Jun 3, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Then again, sometimes the best man for the job is a big tall fat woman.



Now that's an interesting thought.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jes said:


> Let me ask you this, Observer. You seem to be very concerned about how rich people need to protect themselves. You've given many examples of the Bad Things that can happen when they don't. You seem pro-privacy. You've also said that it'd be pretty easy to figure out who this fat couple is--- after all you've said, would you be blogging about them on a forum with over 30,000 members?
> 
> something doesn't add up.



Well, I googled "wealthy" and "Toledo" and "Opulents" and "fat admiration" and got zero returns . I doubt seriously that they have been, or will be, outed at Dimensions.


----------



## Observer (Jun 3, 2009)

Traci,

Since I've never actually walked in their moccasins I can only share anecdotal stories. about "what kind of information." 

In an instance I was personally familiar with the family's business manager was the one who actually contracted out the inquiries. It amounted to verifying whether "these people who they appear to be and is there any reason not to trust them?" It was being done to protect a daughter with a history of being somewhat gullible and flighty, having lost several hundred thousand from a trust fund she had received at age 25. 

In another case a family member was getting involved in local non-profit activities. So far so good, but the involvement included allowing their name to be put on letterheads of recently formed groups simply because supporters requested it to help the raise funds. A cautious family member aware that some groups can be fronts for agendas other than what appears on the surface. They decided to have the organizers checked out as to their past connections and possible leanings to avoid potential family embarrassment.

As to details of what information was sought, how it was assembled, what was discovered or what action if any was taken as a result, I don't know. What I do know is that such vetting does occur by those protective of their assets and reputation. Therefore if Sue says it happened to her I'm not going to dismiss it out of hand.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 3, 2009)

Observer said:


> In the context we're talking about you don't check out people who are already your friends or who you already know enough about. You check out those with whom a relationship is anticipated because you have concerns based on prior experience.
> 
> I've been checked out a few times in my life and know of others who have been. In certain volunteer positions, especially those involving contact by adults with minors, its becoming mandatory. One group I'm involved with had to submit to it retroactively en masse, including fingerprinting (we all passed). I do agree that its unusual to disclose that you've done it.



I've been checked out a couple of times. Nothing really huge, merely a google search. The thing is I've done some pretty interesting things. I'm not a braggart about them but when I do talk about them people sometimes feel compelled to google me and see if I'm full of crap. Why not? Are there any people left on the earth who haven't met an exaggerator or someone who says they're personal friends of "so and so" in order to gain trust or access to things? It doesn't bother me really. I get at least 4 hits a day to my blog from people who typed "LillyBBBW" in to a search engine. People are curious and might like to see what you're in to.

I also know wealthy people. Most of them are super super nice and have to be careful who they make friends with. Madoff/David Hampton anyone? I know of some of them who have been burnt with people they liked so much, were thrilled to have found a friend but later found out they were just being taken advantage of or used. I can't even tell you how hurtful that is and what it does to you to be made to feel worthless as a human being, only to get to your money or the people you know. It truly happens. Often. So much so that it's appalling. It often begins with a person misrepresenting themselves in small ways. They will claim they were a roadie for Barbara Streisand or a Hollywood masseuse. It's unfortunately common for ritzy folks to mildly investigate people they are developing a fondness for. It's considered foolish for them not to. It depends how far the investigation goes though.


----------



## Observer (Jun 3, 2009)

Exactly Lilly. As for Google searchs, just to prove a point, enter 

opulents sue toledo

Initiially you'll get nothing. But then notice the tip at the bottom of the screen:

*Tip: These results include the word "opulent". Show results that include only "opulents".*

Now click on the underlined link - the first item listed will be this very thread. 

What a Google search can reveal depends on how you use Google. Of course the weakness of this specific search is that Sue and Opulents aren't the real names. But what we're discussing is indexed.


----------



## Emma (Jun 3, 2009)

I just thought I'd ask on here rather than starting another thread as it's kind of to do with this one. Why is it that if your posts get removed so does your rep? I had some lovely comments that I wanted to respond to and thank the person who left them and now it's gone forever!


----------



## Jes (Jun 3, 2009)

Observer said:


> Now click on the underlined link - the first item listed will be this very thread.
> 
> What a Google search can reveal depends on how you use Google. Of course the weakness of this specific search is that Sue and Opulents aren't the real names. But what we're discussing is indexed.




I just learned of this application, Observer--if you search for someone's posting moniker you can see every other place someone is active. But be careful--the d-i-m pix that sometimes pop up are definitely not safe for work!


Em, I posted your question already, but I was in error and now understand that a question for a Mod must be sent to a Mod. There is a good explanation for your question.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 3, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> ... One reason is it's been crazy around the office and I don't have time. We lost that big Philadelphia account from last year. BUT (and I have a very big butt) my trips to Nashville and Reno turned out so well we're trying to recall some staff we laid off earlier this year. I can't take all the credit because our sales reps have been stretched thin (one reason I was tapped to help) and their efforts are paying off too. Then again, sometimes the best man for the job is a big tall fat woman.



In this economy it is very good to be busy. It seems to me that the partners are wasting their talent pool. If you are as valuable as they say you are to the sales team, they need to make you a sales rep. I know several sales reps that work on salary + commission and with all the accounts that you help land, those fat commissions should be going your way. Making sure that the office runs smoothly is important, but if you are going to be gone from the office so much on these sales calls, why not just put you on the team and hire an office manager who will always be in the office making sure the ship is running well?


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 3, 2009)

Jes said:


> Em, I posted your question already, but I was in error and now understand that a question for a Mod must be sent to a Mod. There is a good explanation for your question.





CurvyEm said:


> I just thought I'd ask on here rather than starting another thread as it's kind of to do with this one. Why is it that if your posts get removed so does your rep? I had some lovely comments that I wanted to respond to and thank the person who left them and now it's gone forever!



That's strange. What "error" could there be in asking a question? So "moderator questions" have to be sent by PM to a moderator? I see people asking questions to/for a moderator all the time on the chat thread. 

"Is there a mod on?" "Can the mod get rid of a troll in chat?" "I can't get into chat, can a mod help?" "I have a question for a mod...?"

These questions and more are asked on the open board and not in PM obviously because then how would I see it? That doesn't seem right.

I hope we all get to know the answer to you question CurvyEm.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 3, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> In this economy it is very good to be busy. It seems to me that the partners are wasting their talent pool. If you are as valuable as they say you are to the sales team, they need to make you a sales rep. I know several sales reps that work on salary + commission and with all the accounts that you help land, those fat commissions should be going your way. Making sure that the office runs smoothly is important, but if you are going to be gone from the office so much on these sales calls, why not just put you on the team and hire an office manager who will always be in the office making sure the ship is running well?


Because I don't WANT to be a sales rep. I enjoy being an office manager too much ("Back to work, you!"). But about a year ago the workload slowed down and layoffs loomed, so some of us were "encouraged" to pitch in. It's been interesting and enjoyable to make occasional sales calls -- for a while -- and Philadelphia, Nashville and Reno are great places to visit, with great hotels and great restaurants. 

Unfortunately there were also a few places *I hope never to see again.* 

Anyway I get soooo tired of living out of suitcases and travel cases. It's not so bad if I can drive to my destination, but usually I had to fly. Then there's the whole issue of squeezing my big tall body -- replete with my built-in carry-on luggage of a few hundred pounds of extra womanly fat -- into airplane seats time and again. Last month I got lucky and flew back from Reno in first class, but that was a rarity. Normally I fly coach and hold my breath for a few hours. There were times I was seated next to someone who clearly did not like fat women. Once or twice I was also seated next to someone who clearly liked fat women wayyyy too much too. 

I'd rather stay here and keep the ship running on an even keel. Much more convenient, and all my stuff is here.


----------



## Laura2008 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> LOL Yes.... Harrods of Cass Avenue. They're a full service department store, even offering gold caps for your teeth AND your car!



LOL @ Cass Ave. reference:bow:

Laura,
born and raised in the Detroit area.



Sweet Tooth said:


> Heck, I'm still reading to find out if you'll drop hints as to where Mrs. Opulent shops for clothes, especially if she ever comes up this way [Detroit] for stuff. I need some new places!



In all seriousness, Mrs. Opulent probably shops at higher end department stores such as Macy's, Lord & Taylor's, and Saks Fifth Avenue. I believe they go up to a size 24 or 26. I'm not sure what size she is but I've seen 3 and 4X in nice department stores. Hamtramck has a few stores that cater to plus size woman. In fact, some go up to 5 and 6X!


----------



## Cors (Jun 4, 2009)

Laura2008 said:


> In all seriousness, Mrs. Opulent probably shops at higher end department stores such as Macy's, Lord & Taylor's, and Saks Fifth Avenue. I believe they go up to a size 24 or 26. I'm not sure what size she is but I've seen 3 and 4X in nice department stores. Hamtramck has a few stores that cater to plus size woman. In fact, some go up to 5 and 6X!



She could always pick a style she likes and get them tailor-made.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2009)

Personally, I loved reading this thread regardless of whether it's fake or not. Also, for anyone who is claiming to not care about the O's wealthiness.. chances are, you're lying. People have an innate fascination with how other people live their lives, especially rich ones. Why else would shows like Cribs be popular? I'm not above admitting I like to hear about how much damn money people have. Not that I plan on trying to track down the O's so we can rub elbows and I certainly don't consider myself a social climber.. it just makes for a nice tale. 

Anyway, as far as being searched on Google.. in my opinion, if you post risque pictures or detailed descriptions of what you like in bed and then have it attached to a moniker that is clearly yours or a moniker you use for other things.. Myspace, AIM, yahoo email, etc.. well, you're asking for it. Why do you think I'm thatgirl08? I'm virtually unsearchable. I just put thatgirl08 in google and a whole bunch of things popped up, half of which actually are actually not me, but still.. mostly FF and Dims.. that's because this is all I use this name for.


----------



## Cors (Jun 4, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Anyway, as far as being searched on Google.. in my opinion, if you post risque pictures or detailed descriptions of what you like in bed and then have it attached to a moniker that is clearly yours or a moniker you use for other things.. Myspace, AIM, yahoo email, etc.. well, you're asking for it. Why do you think I'm thatgirl08? I'm virtually unsearchable. I just put thatgirl08 in google and a whole bunch of things popped up, half of which actually are actually not me, but still.. mostly FF and Dims.. that's because this is all I use this name for.



I agree. How many people are actually comfortable with their potential employers and crazy exes chancing upon their risque pictures and descriptions here?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2009)

Cors said:


> I agree. How many people are actually comfortable with their potential employers and crazy exes chancing upon their risque pictures and descriptions here?



Exactly. The only way someone is going to find my profile is if they actually become a part of the community and happen to see some of my posts and realize its me.. in which case, well, what are they going to do about it? It'd be just as awkward for them as it would be for me if they were to confront me about it. "Well Rachel, I was jackin' it to the paysite board when I happened to see that you're apparently now a paysite model.." (shameless plug!) I don't forsee that happening.


----------



## Laura2008 (Jun 4, 2009)

Cors said:


> She could always pick a style she likes and get them tailor-made.



Yep and she probably does


----------



## Cors (Jun 4, 2009)

Laura2008 said:


> Yep and she probably does



I remember seeing plus-size designers in Harrods. The selection is actually quite decent, though ready-to-wear generally stops at a UK size 32 (US size 28, I should think). However, they do offer luxurious suits, gowns and the like made to your measurements £3000 and up - not too bad for haute couture.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 4, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Personally, I loved reading this thread regardless of whether it's fake or not. Also, for anyone who is claiming to not care about the O's wealthiness.. chances are, you're lying. People have an innate fascination with how other people live their lives, especially rich ones. Why else would shows like Cribs be popular? I'm not above admitting I like to hear about how much damn money people have. Not that I plan on trying to track down the O's so we can rub elbows and I certainly don't consider myself a social climber.. it just makes for a nice tale.
> 
> Anyway, as far as being searched on Google.. in my opinion, if you post risque pictures or detailed descriptions of what you like in bed and then have it attached to a moniker that is clearly yours or a moniker you use for other things.. Myspace, AIM, yahoo email, etc.. well, you're asking for it. Why do you think I'm thatgirl08? I'm virtually unsearchable. I just put thatgirl08 in google and a whole bunch of things popped up, half of which actually are actually not me, but still.. mostly FF and Dims.. that's because this is all I use this name for.


Well, we'll see how fake the birthday cake is that they promised me in a couple weeks. Either way, I say: Damn the calories, full speed ahead! :eat2:

As to being searched online, when I was an internet novice around the turn of the millennium, a few seemingly nice people asked for my pix, so I sent them out a little too readily. A few months later I found myself on a joke web site with a cattle brand on my ass!  Luckily the internet was still new and unsettled enough that that web site soon disappeared without a trace. Now I use pretty innocuous photos of myself. My profile picture is from one of our vacations on the Big Island of Hawaii, and the only hot action is me standing in a lava field. People who know me recognize me, but it's also unlikely any malcontent will commandeer it and doctor it up. And Sue really is my name, but it's a common name so it's pretty safe.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 4, 2009)

Laura2008 said:


> In all seriousness, Mrs. Opulent probably shops at higher end department stores such as Macy's, Lord & Taylor's, and Saks Fifth Avenue. I believe they go up to a size 24 or 26. I'm not sure what size she is but I've seen 3 and 4X in nice department stores. Hamtramck has a few stores that cater to plus size woman. In fact, some go up to 5 and 6X!



I seriously doubt that an Opulent would shop at stores that the average Joe can afford to shop in. I shop at Macy's. I find wonderful bargains there. I see people just like me in Macy's ... middle-class, middle-income, working women who like to spend an occasional lunch hour browsing the sales racks. 

I'm thinking that those for whom price truly is no object are likely boutique shoppers.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2009)

I've noticed Macy's is very different depending on where you go. My local Macy's is Kaufmann's with a different name. Macy's in NYC on the other hand, is like 80237490237 blocks long and filled with designer clothes.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 4, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I've noticed Macy's is very different depending on where you go. My local Macy's is Kaufmann's with a different name. Macy's in NYC on the other hand, is like 80237490237 blocks long and filled with designer clothes.



Well, they have $$$ designer clothes at the Macy's that I shop at, too. I don't visit those areas. I stick to my own kind ... the Style & Co crowd


----------



## mergirl (Jun 4, 2009)

I tried to write a big post here yesterday and then my computer blew up or something less dramatic and it wasn't to be. It was all about class systems, freindships and with a few hearty anecdotes about some rich people i have met..I cant be bothered typing it all out again, but i just want to say that i enjoy hearing about the opulants though i hope you will befriend the empoverisheds too so that no-one thinks your shallow!!  Oh and that i knew the meaning of the word 'sycophantic' without even having to look up my dictionary too!!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 4, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, they have $$$ designer clothes at the Macy's that I shop at, too. I don't visit those areas. I stick to my own kind ... the Style & Co crowd


I just sew together sweetie wrappers that i find on the street to make my clothes with. Shops are for posh people with more money than sense!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jun 4, 2009)

I've enjoyed reading every bit of this thread Sue. Don't let people get you angry. Heck with them. You found some people that you have things in common with and want to be friends with. I don't understand why people would have an issue with it. I think most of us would love to be in your shoes right now. I think some of the negatives in this thread are just envious. If anyone deserves to have some good friends its you two. Keep on writing! Thanks. I swear this story could be a good movie..hehe.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 4, 2009)

Dibaby35 said:


> I've enjoyed reading every bit of this thread Sue. Don't let people get you angry. Heck with them. You found some people that you have things in common with and want to be friends with. I don't understand why people would have an issue with it. I think most of us would love to be in your shoes right now. I think some of the negatives in this thread are just envious. If anyone deserves to have some good friends its you two. Keep on writing! Thanks. I swear this story could be a good movie..hehe.


Awwww, thanx! I do appreciate it. 

My husband & I always thought that our dating experiences would make a dandy 1970s romantic screwball comedy. But the movie people would only ruin it by casting some skinny little bambi instead of a fat girl.

After our experience last month, we're still shaking our heads wondering how we got ourselves into this latest situation -- not that we're complaining! A positive attitude works wonders.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 4, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Personally, I loved reading this thread regardless of whether it's fake or not. Also, for anyone who is claiming to not care about the O's wealthiness.. chances are, you're lying. People have an innate fascination with how other people live their lives, especially rich ones. Why else would shows like Cribs be popular? I'm not above admitting I like to hear about how much damn money people have. Not that I plan on trying to track down the O's so we can rub elbows and I certainly don't consider myself a social climber.. it just makes for a nice tale.



I don't care about the wealth or the doings of the rich people in TFS' stories. I have no interest in them or others just because of their wealth or fame. I am not lying about this. Your opinion is just a bit (more of a smidge) offensive because most people don't like to be called liars when they know they are not and their accuser doesn't know them. "Cribs" is a popular show on a cable network that is geared for the 14-25 year old crowd. I fall outside that demographic by a few years, so it is far from popular with me. There are a lot of people who think that "Cribs" is a place where babies sleep. You like to hear about rich people and celeb's and that's great, but there are a lot of us who have other things to care about.

I think that people are concerned about the veracity of the stories on Dimensions because some say they get inspiration from them. Oprah Winfrey praised James Frey when his book came out. She said it was an inspiration and put it on her exalted book list, making Frey a very rich man. When it was revealed that Frey exaggerated the truth and fabricated parts of his story in "A Million Little Pieces", Oprah said she felt betrayed and called him out on her show. I think it's safe to say that people here don't want to feel betrayed like that. A good positive story is nice to read, but I feel that inspiration comes from the truth of real experience.


----------



## Cors (Jun 4, 2009)

The thing is, why would _anyone_ want to lie or exaggerate something like that? There is no money to be made here and if she wants attention, she could just post a belly pic.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> I don't care about the wealth or the doings of the rich people in TFS' stories. I have no interest in them or others just because of their wealth or fame. I am not lying about this. Your opinion is just a bit (more of a smidge) offensive because most people don't like to be called liars when they know they are not and their accuser doesn't know them. "Cribs" is a popular show on a cable network that is geared for the 14-25 year old crowd. I fall outside that demographic by a few years, so it is far from popular with me. There are a lot of people who think that "Cribs" is a place where babies sleep. You like to hear about rich people and celeb's and that's great, but there are a lot of us who have other things to care about.
> 
> I think that people are concerned about the veracity of the stories on Dimensions because some say they get inspiration from them. Oprah Winfrey praised James Frey when his book came out. She said it was an inspiration and put it on her exalted book list, making Frey a very rich man. When it was revealed that Frey exaggerated the truth and fabricated parts of his story in "A Million Little Pieces", Oprah said she felt betrayed and called him out on her show. I think it's safe to say that people here don't want to feel betrayed like that. A good positive story is nice to read, but I feel that inspiration comes from the truth of real experience.



I don't know where you got 14-25 from, but assuming that's true, there are plently of people here 18-25 and I have to say, that chances are.. there are people who do fall outside that demographic that would also be interested. No, not everyone.. maybe not you.. but enough people. I care about a lot of other things as well.. I don't care much for celebs but yeah, I can be stunned on occasion by a display of wealth. I'm just human. 

Of course some people are concerned about whether the story is true or not, however, plently of people on this thread have said they don't care because it was entertaining to read regardless. I happen to be part of the latter. If you're not, well, don't read the damn thread.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2009)

Cors said:


> The thing is, why would _anyone_ want to lie or exaggerate something like that? There is no money to be made here and if she wants attention, she could just post a belly pic.



lol, so true.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 4, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> I don't care about the wealth or the doings of the rich people in TFS' stories. I have no interest in them or others just because of their wealth or fame. I am not lying about this. Your opinion is just a bit (more of a smidge) offensive because most people don't like to be called liars when they know they are not and their accuser doesn't know them. "Cribs" is a popular show on a cable network that is geared for the 14-25 year old crowd. I fall outside that demographic by a few years, so it is far from popular with me. There are a lot of people who think that "Cribs" is a place where babies sleep. You like to hear about rich people and celeb's and that's great, but there are a lot of us who have other things to care about.
> 
> I think that people are concerned about the veracity of the stories on Dimensions because some say they get inspiration from them. Oprah Winfrey praised James Frey when his book came out. She said it was an inspiration and put it on her exalted book list, making Frey a very rich man. When it was revealed that Frey exaggerated the truth and fabricated parts of his story in "A Million Little Pieces", Oprah said she felt betrayed and called him out on her show. I think it's safe to say that people here don't want to feel betrayed like that. A good positive story is nice to read, but I feel that inspiration comes from the truth of real experience.



VG, it wasn't too long ago that people were accusing you of posting fake photos of food. How did that make you feel? Would you have been more understanding if someone would have said exactly what you did above -- that they feel inspired by the yummy dishes that you photograph & post, and that they are doubting your sincerity because they'd feel disappointed to be let down? 

This is an internet message board, and the contents of this thread weren't meant to impart nuggets of wisdom to anyone. I believe that Sue's intention was to entertain, and perhaps to share an experience with us. Buyer beware. This is the internet, not a couch session with a psychiatrist or a crouch session in the confession booth. 

Seriously, wow. Haven't we (myself included) piled on enough here? This has spiraled from funny, to vaguely unpleasant, to outright cruel.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 5, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't know where you got 14-25 from, but assuming that's true, there are plently of people here 18-25 and I have to say, that chances are.. there are people who do fall outside that demographic that would also be interested. No, not everyone.. maybe not you.. but enough people. I care about a lot of other things as well.. I don't care much for celebs but yeah, I can be stunned on occasion by a display of wealth. I'm just human.
> 
> Of course some people are concerned about whether the story is true or not, however, plently of people on this thread have said they don't care because it was entertaining to read regardless. I happen to be part of the latter. If you're not, well, don't read the damn thread.



So what does your reply have to do with you saying that anyone who says that they don't care about the rich people that they are lying? I'll help you out. Nothing. You try to use the example of "Cribs" popularity to support your claim which doesn't fly. Not everyone cares about "Cribs" or the wealth of the people in TFS' posts. That doesn't mean they are despised. It doesn't matter who they are or if they do, or don't, have more money than Croesus. They are just things that don't affect me and have no bearing on everyday existence and that's no lie.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 5, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> VG, it wasn't too long ago that people were accusing you of posting fake photos of food. How did that make you feel? Would you have been more understanding if someone would have said exactly what you did above -- that they feel inspired by the yummy dishes that you photograph & post, and that they are doubting your sincerity because they'd feel disappointed to be let down?
> 
> This is an internet message board, and the contents of this thread weren't meant to impart nuggets of wisdom to anyone. I believe that Sue's intention was to entertain, and perhaps to share an experience with us. Buyer beware. This is the internet, not a couch session with a psychiatrist or a crouch session in the confession booth.
> 
> Seriously, wow. Haven't we (myself included) piled on enough here? This has spiraled from funny, to vaguely unpleasant, to outright cruel.



TJ, if someone said that the food pictures I posted of them gave them inspiration and then found out later that I stole them I would completely understand why they would feel disappointed and betrayed. Nothing I wrote says that I think that TFS' story is true or false. I only said that I understand why some may be concerned about the truth. Others have said that they don't care whether the story is true or not, but that is hard for me to understand. I don't think most people would respond with sincerity to a story/person they knew to be a fabrication regardless of the entertainment value.


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> I don't think most people would respond with sincerity to a story/person they knew to be a fabrication regardless of the entertainment value.



I disagree. Think of all the times that a dude on the weight board posts that he's a lady getting larger. Or else he's a very skinny lady wanting to get larger. Or else he's a fat lady wanting to get larger. Let's cut to the chase--it's always a dude. He's always saying he's a chick. He's always wanting to get larger. He's usually asking for our attention, feedback and praise. 

We love that at Dims. Don't we? 

Oh, right. I see your point, Vardie, I see your point. I find your ideas intriguing and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Cors (Jun 5, 2009)

Jes said:


> I disagree. Think of all the times that a dude on the weight board posts that he's a lady getting larger. Or else he's a very skinny lady wanting to get larger. Or else he's a fat lady wanting to get larger. Let's cut to the chase--it's always a dude. He's always saying he's a chick. He's always wanting to get larger. He's usually asking for our attention, feedback and praise.
> 
> We love that at Dims. Don't we?



The guy posting (and the others who respond enthusiastically) are almost always thinking with their small head. Not much to say, really.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Jes said:


> I disagree. Think of all the times that a dude on the weight board posts that he's a lady getting larger. Or else he's a very skinny lady wanting to get larger. Or else he's a fat lady wanting to get larger. Let's cut to the chase--it's always a dude. He's always saying he's a chick. He's always wanting to get larger. He's usually asking for our attention, feedback and praise.
> 
> We love that at Dims. Don't we?
> 
> Oh, right. I see your point, Vardie, I see your point. I find your ideas intriguing and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


Sometimes, this kinna thing makes me laugh. Like you know in a lesbian chat room its just guys all pretending to be women turning each other on! haha..i have a mental image of guys all over the world sitting by their computers ...erm ok i dont want to sully this tasteful story thread..but you get the idea. I think in some cases the same thing goes in the weightboard. Most there can sniff out a fake at 10 paces i'm sure. As for posting a pic of fake food though.. hmm i think a jail term is in order!! grrrrrrr!!


----------



## Cors (Jun 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Sometimes, this kinna thing makes me laugh. Like you know in a lesbian chat room its just guys all pretending to be women turning each other on! haha..i have a mental image of guys all over the world sitting by their computers ...erm ok i dont want to sully this tasteful story thread..but you get the idea. I think in some cases the same thing goes in the weightboard. Most there can sniff out a fake at 10 paces i'm sure. As for posting a pic of fake food though.. hmm i think a jail term is in order!! grrrrrrr!!



Always good to voice-verify and demand that said "girl" makes you a picture salute before you get your dick out... Some guys never learn. It amuses me because many of these horny straight guys are also homophobic and will freak out if they find out that they just had a steamy convo with another guy, haha.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> Always good to voice-verify and demand that said "girl" makes you a picture salute before you get your dick out... Some guys never learn. It amuses me because many of these horny straight guys are also homophobic and will freak out if they find out that they just had a steamy convo with another guy, haha.


Yes.. haha. This is what i find SO funny. Its just straight guys turning each other on. haha ..classic!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 5, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> So what does your reply have to do with you saying that anyone who says that they don't care about the rich people that they are lying? I'll help you out. Nothing. You try to use the example of "Cribs" popularity to support your claim which doesn't fly. Not everyone cares about "Cribs" or the wealth of the people in TFS' posts. That doesn't mean they are despised. It doesn't matter who they are or if they do, or don't, have more money than Croesus. They are just things that don't affect me and have no bearing on everyday existence and that's no lie.



The thing is Vardon, you're not everyone. Most people are somewhat, even if minimally, interested or can be entertained by hearing about the escapades of rich people. Maybe you can't. Well, congratulations. Next.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 5, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> The thing is Vardon, you're not everyone. Most people are somewhat, even if minimally, interested or can be entertained by hearing about the escapades of rich people. Maybe you can't. Well, congratulations. Next.





thatgirl08 said:


> Also, for *anyone *who is claiming to not care about the O's wealthiness.. chances are, you're *lying*.



I know that I am not everyone which is why I typed "not everyone" in my post. You do understand that you were the one who said ANYONE and that means EVERYONE. While I am not everyone, I am a part of ANYONE/EVERYONE. We are all a part of that. So when you say that ANYONE/EVERYONE who says they don't care about the rich story is LYING that is a bit offensive to me. GeT iT? yOu MiSsEd It TwIcE bEfOrE. 
Third time lucky?

"Edge? Play the blues!"


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

blah fucking blah tit for tat nit picking tomfoolery shenanigans!!


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2009)

dick and balls! dick and balls!

there. i said it. all bettah!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 5, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> I know that I am not everyone which is why I typed "not everyone" in my post. You do understand that you were the one who said ANYONE and that means EVERYONE. While I am not everyone, I am a part of ANYONE/EVERYONE. We are all a part of that. So when you say that ANYONE/EVERYONE who says they don't care about the rich story is LYING that is a bit offensive to me. GeT iT? yOu MiSsEd It TwIcE bEfOrE.
> Third time lucky?
> 
> "Edge? Play the blues!"




She also said chances are...you're lying. Which is not a blanket statement saying you're lying.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Jes said:


> dick and balls! dick and balls!
> 
> there. i said it. all bettah!


Yes. Now, after that commecial break.. let get back to.. "The Opulants"!!


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2009)

It really does have the ring of a fantastic Made for TV movie, no? I've been imagining how it might work this way:

The Millionaire and His Wife

http://tvland.classictvhits.com/GilligansIsland/Pics/Gilligan06.JPG

the Engineer

http://thebsreport.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/gilligan.jpg

and the Office Manager

http://www.gilligansisle.com/images/skipcapt.jpg


I honestly think I might have something here.*

If nothing else, I really love the thought of spending my life being called Lovey and being catered to. Maybe I'll audition! It would be great fun.


*foreigners--just take a pass one this one as it might baffle you depending on what's shown over there.

ps: sorry about the gender there. I like the Skipper for the office manager b/c he heads up the ship and keeps everyone in line. The parallels are compelling.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! You should be a casting agent!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 5, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> I know that I am not everyone which is why I typed "not everyone" in my post. You do understand that you were the one who said ANYONE and that means EVERYONE. While I am not everyone, I am a part of ANYONE/EVERYONE. We are all a part of that. So when you say that ANYONE/EVERYONE who says they don't care about the rich story is LYING that is a bit offensive to me. GeT iT? yOu MiSsEd It TwIcE bEfOrE.
> Third time lucky?
> 
> "Edge? Play the blues!"



You need to calm the fuck down. Honestly. I don't appreciate the tone you're taking with me or the insinuation that I am stupid and don't tell me yOu ArEn'T iNsInUaTiNg ThAt. 

When you're ready to have an _adult_ conversation, let me know. Until then, read what FLW so eloquently stated which you aPpaReNtLy MiSsEd mOrE tHaN oNcE.



Famouslastwords said:


> She also said chances are...you're lying. Which is not a blanket statement saying you're lying.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 5, 2009)

Jes said:


> If nothing else, I really love the thought of spending my life being called Lovey and being catered to.


Works for me.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 5, 2009)

oh well--- that's it- if oprah said it- it must be true



vardon_grip said:


> I don't care about the wealth or the doings of the rich people in TFS' stories. I have no interest in them or others just because of their wealth or fame. I am not lying about this. Your opinion is just a bit (more of a smidge) offensive because most people don't like to be called liars when they know they are not and their accuser doesn't know them. "Cribs" is a popular show on a cable network that is geared for the 14-25 year old crowd. I fall outside that demographic by a few years, so it is far from popular with me. There are a lot of people who think that "Cribs" is a place where babies sleep. You like to hear about rich people and celeb's and that's great, but there are a lot of us who have other things to care about.
> 
> I think that people are concerned about the veracity of the stories on Dimensions because some say they get inspiration from them. Oprah Winfrey praised James Frey when his book came out. She said it was an inspiration and put it on her exalted book list, making Frey a very rich man. When it was revealed that Frey exaggerated the truth and fabricated parts of his story in "A Million Little Pieces", Oprah said she felt betrayed and called him out on her show. I think it's safe to say that people here don't want to feel betrayed like that. A good positive story is nice to read, but I feel that inspiration comes from the truth of real experience.


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> When you're ready to have an _adult_ conversation, let me know..



I don't remember if you can do that here, but I do know nipples aren't allowed!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

hahahahaha - touche`




Jes said:


> I don't remember if you can do that here, but I do know nipples aren't allowed!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 6, 2009)

Jes said:


> I don't remember if you can do that here, but I do know nipples aren't allowed!



Haha, too funny.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 6, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> BUT (and I have a very big butt)


----------



## velia (Jun 8, 2009)

Sue, you rock! You are quite the inspiration to me and I'm quite sure, many others! :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Jun 10, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> oh well--- that's it- if oprah said it- it must be true



I don't get it.

The author admitted large portions of his book were fabricated, though he had sold it as a legit autobiography. This isn't about Oprah saying he lied when he didn't, this is about Oprah (and her 'constituency') saying she felt duped that someone told a story of personal resiliency and triumph, but was, in fact, lying (and capitalized on it, for that matter).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2009)

Cors said:


> The guy posting (and the others who respond enthusiastically) are almost always thinking with their small head. Not much to say, really.



You know, those posts on the WB that are obviously men because the women they are portraying are too mindless to be real, always make me suspect that the men hope to be "setting an example" for how all of us real women should act.......



Jes said:


> dick and balls! dick and balls!
> 
> there. i said it. all bettah!



Best.post.in.the.thread. 


dick and balls = Win/Win


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Sue, did you ever get that Birthday cake the Opulants promised?? Pst px pls..!!
In my head it is a 3 teired cake made out of trufles, caviar and swans with golden icing!!!


----------



## swordchick (Jun 16, 2009)

That's what it's all about!



Jes said:


> dick and balls! dick and balls!
> 
> there. i said it. all bettah!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 19, 2009)

Tall fat sue. If we don't get an update on 'The opulants' within one week..i shall be forced to just make up my own story!! Ok..one week.. starting NOW...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Tall fat sue. If we don't get an update on 'The opulants' within one week..i shall be forced to just make up my own story!! Ok..one week.. starting NOW...



I say that if we don't get an update in a week....then we start posting pics of those dick and balls..... :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 20, 2009)

If we don't get an update in a week I'mma start posting pictures of 12 inch dumps. Some of which I may have taken, some of which I may not have taken.

Yes, we're talking #2 here.:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> If we don't get an update in a week I'mma start posting pictures of 12 inch dumps. Some of which I may have taken, some of which I may not have taken.
> 
> Yes, we're talking #2 here.:doh:



Will it be shaped like dick and balls, at least? :smitten:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 20, 2009)

I cannot control the ways of nature, woman.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I cannot control the ways of nature, woman.



You mean I have been worshipping you in error? :doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 20, 2009)

No, really, I'm still a goddamn Goddess.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

Poo pics or stfu.......


----------



## katorade (Jun 20, 2009)

Cors said:


> The thing is, why would _anyone_ want to lie or exaggerate something like that? There is no money to be made here and if she wants attention, she could just post a belly pic.




You'd be surprised about the random stupid crap people lie about.


----------



## Observer (Jun 20, 2009)

I would suggest that if you want someone to share it is counterproductive to threaten them and be suspicous.

I've no idea who the Opulents are or the veracity of the stories about them other than to say "not impossible." However, as TFS knows I went to some measures to verify that she is a real person with a persona and identity beyond Dimensions. She's been a productive contributor here and if she now reluctant to continue her semi-blog in light of all that's been said I think its understandable.

Nice job, skeptics.


----------



## katorade (Jun 20, 2009)

Not sure if you're talking to me or not, Observer, but I wasn't specifically speaking about Sue. More so that I've come across many a person on the internet that has spun a tale or two for absolutely no good reason and had no chance of gaining anything relevant from it. People just do weird stuff sometimes.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2009)

I want cake.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 20, 2009)

I had coconut ice cream today.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2009)

I have never had that...is it good? Now, coconut cake...godDAMN, that is good eatin'.


----------



## katorade (Jun 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I want cake.



Well we're out of cake! We only had 3 bits and we didn't expect such a rush...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I have never had that...is it good? Now, coconut cake...godDAMN, that is good eatin'.



It's delicious. You can usually find it in Thai food restaurants. Very good.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2009)

katorade said:


> Well we're out of cake! We only had 3 bits and we didn't expect such a rush...



Oh MY! That is unacceptable! I shall have to call a friend who owns a chain of bakeries. We will be flush in cake...or, flushing cake...in no time!


----------



## katherine22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Jes said:


> It really does have the ring of a fantastic Made for TV movie, no? I've been imagining how it might work this way:
> 
> The Millionaire and His Wife
> 
> ...


----------



## mergirl (Jun 23, 2009)

katorade said:


> Well we're out of cake! We only had 3 bits and we didn't expect such a rush...


You guys should come to the lgbt forum.. we have Cake, Beer and lady musk, all of which we use as bait!!


----------



## katorade (Jun 23, 2009)

_Nobody _knows Eddie Izzard?!?


----------



## Emma (Jun 23, 2009)

katorade said:


> _Nobody _knows Eddie Izzard?!?



I do


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You know, those posts on the WB that are obviously men because the women they are portraying are too mindless to be real, always make me suspect that the men hope to be "setting an example" for how all of us real women should act.......



you've really said something significant here, I think, Caroline. A very well-articulated bit of insight.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 23, 2009)

katorade said:


> _Nobody _knows Eddie Izzard?!?



I'm an evil giraffe, I'm going to eat all the leaves, I'm going to eat more than I should so that other giraffes _may_ die. Mwuahahahahaha.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 23, 2009)

agouderia said:


> .... ha - I knew I was right about Sue's niece and Daughter Opulent setting this all up!
> 
> Just loved the Über-Klasse - that was one Nietzsche hadn't thought of ....


What did i miss? Are Sue's neice and Opulant's daughter going out?? Where was this posted?? I think this is cool..i want more info!! Is the daughter/neice fat too?? Maby they can post on the lgbt forum?? Yay!! wee really need some more queer opulant roll (sic) models!!!  
whoot!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jes said:


> you've really said something significant here, I think, Caroline. A very well-articulated bit of insight.



Thank you- but we both know it cannot top dick and balls  :bow:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you- but we both know it cannot top dick and balls  :bow:


It must be hard knowing you have said THE best thing you are EVER going to say EVER.. I kinna felt like that when i said blah blah? a few minutes ago... what do i do? kill myself? write a book? just live vicariously through the best quotes of others?? what???!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> It must be hard knowing you have said THE best thing you are EVER going to say EVER.. I kinna felt like that when i said blah blah? a few minutes ago... what do i do? kill myself? write a book? just live vicariously through the best quotes of others?? what???!!



I repped the living hell out of you for blah blah...what more can I do Goddess? :bow: :wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 23, 2009)

GEF...Your rep is like the Oscars of my posts! I need no more glory! thank you xxxmwaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> What did i miss? Are Sue's neice and Opulant's daughter going out?? Where was this posted?? I think this is cool..i want more info!! Is the daughter/neice fat too?? Maby they can post on the lgbt forum?? Yay!! wee really need some more queer opulant roll (sic) models!!!
> whoot!! :wubu::wubu:


Personally, I think it's possible. But I tread lightly there, lest the rich couple are still reading and don't like speculation. 

To answer your question, I do believe Sue said her niece is a big girl. And I don't remember about her niece's friend, though I wouldn't be surprised, considering that her mother is an SSBBW. That could be another way the young women are bonding if that's true. 



btw: my parents read Dims now, too, so please don't point out any of my flaws! I need them on my side!!

and mer, 'roll models?' Perfection! And i normally can't stand puns. well done.


----------



## Observer (Jun 23, 2009)

Her friend is larger, tending towards supersize, but they are both definitely hetro. Baseless speculation on that issue is part of what got this thread temporarily closed and a lot of posts deleted previously, so let's be careful.


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2009)

What if the rich couple had a son, not a daughter?


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 23, 2009)

Jes said:


> ...
> 
> btw: my parents read Dims now, too, so please don't point out any of my flaws! I need them on my side!!
> 
> and mer, 'roll models?' Perfection! And i normally can't stand puns. well done.



Mergirl, if I were you I'd give Jes the benefit of the doubt... no matter what... and don't point out flaws...

You don't want to get on Jes' "list"... trust me on that one...

Just sayin'...


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2009)

hahahahahahaha. Oh, Stan. 

It's true. There are a number of Dimmers permanently on the list. And they know who they are.

Stan, if you were ever on it, and I bet you were, you are most certainly off it now. 

But I do wonder about my question above, since we've moved on to quotes and jokes in this thread. I don't mean to offend anyone, and I certainly don't want to do anything that is inappropriate to the rules of Dims and that will get me another warning. I mean that sincerely. But I do think what has happened in this thread is very interesting at a metalevel. I'm trying to better understand it. Is my liberalism out of step with what others think could be an underlying reason for the situation presented? Let me be clear--Sue posted to tell us my guess about a relationship was 100% wrong. I acknowledge that fully and completely. I believe her statement. But I'm no longer asking about the facts of this situation, but of the larger issue that has presented itself. What do you think, Observer? Give me your thoughts.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 24, 2009)

> Let me be clear--Sue posted to tell us my guess about a relationship was 100% wrong. I acknowledge that fully and completely. I believe her statement. But I'm no longer asking about the facts of this situation, but of the larger issue that has presented itself. What do you think, Observer? Give me your thoughts.



I'm curious about the larger issue, too. It's almost as if there's an underlying horrified disapproval of discussing the possibility that the 2 daughters could be gay, and I'd like to know why that is OK. They aren't gay, I think we all get that, but would the reaction have been the same, had we been speculating about another possibility that had nothing to do with sexual orientation (i.e., closing the thread & threatening to do so again).

Having said that, though ... I don't think anyone is going to buy that all intentions here are innocent. There's some very clever, very subtle, yet very unmistakable shots being taken in this thread. My guess is that the OP won't take that on, since the moment it's even hinted at, the offending parties will withdraw with innocently shocked ... SHOCKED!!! ... and misunderstood horror. I'd love to gain access to the flurry of REPS and IMs that are, in the meantime, going around as the clueless stumble over the verbal landmines and the clued-in have their chuckles about it. But then, that doesn't happen ... right?


----------



## Observer (Jun 24, 2009)

> But I'm no longer asking about the facts of this situation, but of the larger issue that has presented itself. What do you think, Observer? Give me your thoughts.



What do I think?

I'm not sure exactly which of several alternative possible "larger issues" you're referring to, but am reasonably sure they would all be OT from the intent of this thread. 

Not to sound overly stuffy, but I hope you would agree this otherwise interesting and entertaining thread does not need any further drama. Instead, however you might choose to frame "larger issues," they should IMHO be handled outside this thread - ideally by PM.


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2009)

Observer said:


> What do I think?
> 
> I'm not sure exactly which of several alternative possible "larger issues" you're referring to, but am reasonably sure they would all be OT from the intent of this thread.
> .



yes yes, sorry, your warning is heeded, Observer. I do not agree (though I know you hope I will), but I'll certainly move off the topic of Sue and the rich couple. Back to eddie izzard and 12-inch dumps! 

Wait--what about Dame Edna? Where has she been??


----------



## rainyday (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm thinking this thread would have been fun to supplement with the Dim dog players.

No need to scold though, Observer. I won't attempt it.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 24, 2009)

Jes said:


> Wait--what about Dame Edna? Where has she been??



Yep. Par for course. 

Jes, there is an edge to you that is actually, truly, frightening.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 24, 2009)

Jes said:


> Personally, I think it's possible. But I tread lightly there, lest the rich couple are still reading and don't like speculation.
> 
> To answer your question, I do believe Sue said her niece is a big girl. And I don't remember about her niece's friend, though I wouldn't be surprised, considering that her mother is an SSBBW. That could be another way the young women are bonding if that's true.
> 
> ...






Observer said:


> Her friend is larger, tending towards supersize, but they are both definitely hetro. Baseless speculation on that issue is part of what got this thread temporarily closed and a lot of posts deleted previously, so let's be careful.



Hu?? Is this what Jess ment by 'tread lightly'?? That i thought the neice and daughter might possibly be gay? How could that lead to posts being deleted as being gay is a normal and acceptable part of the rich tapestry of life!?
I really dont get that at all. Its not like i am accusing them of something hanus like they were child molestors or beastials.. i just wondered if they were queer because, that would certainly make the story that bit more interesting, for me and i'm sure the whole of the lgbt community here. If 'the opulants' had a son and i suggested that they might be romantically linked would you have asked me to pipe down lest i get censored?? I'm betting no. I'm betting i'd get a smile and a "ooooh perhaps.. that would be very sweet". I can't see why this isn't even a small possibility. I am at even greater oddds to figure out why the hell suggesting that two characters in a story might be gay could get me censored? 
gah-Is it a case of "Get thee back to queer ghetto lgbt forum to talk about your dirty things and stay out our nice straight bit of Dimensions" ??
I certainly hope not.
As for the Neice and Daughter, in my head they are lovers and you can't censor my head. Hmm..Its like "The well of lonelyness" all over again.


----------



## Observer (Jun 24, 2009)

Mer, if you weren't a party to the flame war and subsequent deletions (not done at my hand btw, 'cause I don't mod this forum) be thankful. The effect of what occurred was to hijack and derail the tone of this thread and it never fully recovered. Neither has the extent of TFS's participation in the forums.

If you feel a need to comment further on this, please send me a PM.


----------



## Emma (Jun 24, 2009)

Observer said:


> Mer, if you weren't a party to the flame war and subsequent deletions (not done at my hand btw, 'cause I don't mod this forum) be thankful. The effect of what occurred was to hijack and derail the tone of this thread and it never fully recovered. Neither has the extent of TFS's participation in the forums.
> 
> If you feel a need to comment further on this, please send me a PM.



How come Sue gets special treatment? I've had threads be totally derailed, and I don't get constant mod participation long after I've left the tread.


----------



## katorade (Jun 24, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> How come Sue gets special treatment? I've had threads be totally derailed, and I don't get constant mod participation long after I've left the tread.



Not to mention that thread derailment is just nature's way of saying "thread's done, let's eat."


----------



## mergirl (Jun 24, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> How come Sue gets special treatment? I've had threads be totally derailed, and I don't get constant mod participation long after I've left the tread.


Yeah totally.. in my blah blah blah thread people keep trying to make real sentences!! 



katorade said:


> Not to mention that thread derailment is just nature's way of saying "thread's done, let's eat."


I feel the same..nom nom.. what shall we have??:happy:


----------



## Observer (Jun 24, 2009)

Curvy, its not special treatment for Sue. The thread derailment was due to circumstances that have as far as I know have thankfully never swirled around you. If such ever does occur I'll defend you as well 

As I said to Mer, if you want to know more, PM me.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 24, 2009)

Who should I PM for the rules on posting pictures of 12 inch dumps? That's what I wanna know! (This post brought to you by Jes' suggestion that we get back to 12 inch dumps.)


----------



## mergirl (Jun 24, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Who should I PM for the rules on posting pictures of 12 inch dumps? That's what I wanna know! (This post brought to you by Jes' suggestion that we get back to 12 inch dumps.)


I think the rules are different depending of the sexuality of the afore mentioned dumps.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 24, 2009)

FYI I'm just being snarkastic I'm not gonna post pictures of poop! No matter how much you want it (because I know you do!)


----------



## mergirl (Jun 24, 2009)

God Damn You..Poop Tease!!!!!!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 24, 2009)

This thread has outlived any potential it may have had, and is now being closed permanently.


/Moderator


----------

